# Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/14 *3 Hour Show*



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Last Raw before SS so they need to pick shit up, not really feeling the excitement yet. Not sure who that guy in the pic is but i'm looking foward to the CM Punk/Del Rio stuff plus Awesome Truth should be as entertaining as ever


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

First to comment lol, nvm. But hopefully Austin, Foley everyone from attitude era is there lol.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Lets hope it's better than the last few weeks. Raw has gone downhill since that episode after the walkout. At least Smackdown has been good the last few weeks.

Oh and Punk/Rock promo and Foley turning up please..!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this will be so awful


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock Rock


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

i would mark out of stone cold showed up and cut a promo with the rock.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

attitudEra said:


> i would mark out of stone cold showed up and cut a promo with the rock.


Would prefer rock / punk tbh as Austin Rock don't really have a reason to at the mo but it would be cool for nostalgia if nothing else, although I'd prefer Rock HHH.


----------



## "The Champ" (Jul 27, 2006)

Rock on Raw = me watching.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

A Rock/Punk Confrontation needed!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't wait, hopefully those monkeys wouldn't "handcuff" The Rock like they did in the past, put him in the main event segment with Miz and Truth, should be a great atmosphere.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock hosting a show? This is going to be worse than Wrestlemania and The Rock's birthday put together. I will be viewing though as I always do


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

Kelly Kelly and Eve Torres and Alicia Fox and Aksana beat Beth Phoenix, Natalya, & Bella Twins in a 8 diva tag team match.

Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett beat Randy Orton and Sheamus.

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger beat Kofi Kingston for the wwe tag team champion.

Mark Henry beat CM Punk.

Big Show beat Alberto Del Rio.

Micheal Cole will face J.R in a No Holds Barred match at Survivor Series 2011.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> *HEELZiggler*
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


:lmao

I hope they do something productive with these three hours.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> HEELZiggler
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Why the fuck does the WWE locker room share this stupid ideologoy that The Rock should be there every night when he does not work for WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

> *HEELZiggler*
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


Ok, I'm a Rock mark but that's funny as fuck lololol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully the Rock brings Pitbull with him.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, hilarious, so Ziggler is with this illogical thing when Rock is not even signed? he looks that stupid to be honest.
maybe he's still mad about the hair joke from the Rock SD09 promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Wow, hilarious, so Ziggler is with this illogical thing when Rock is not even signed? he looks that stupid to be honest.


Its a fucking joke, you don't have to defend Rock 24/7. Its okay to laugh sometimes.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Wow, hilarious, so Ziggler is with this illogical thing when Rock is not even signed? he looks that stupid to be honest.
> maybe he's still mad about the hair joke from the Rock SD09 promo.


Jesus christ man. :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

DubC said:


> Its a fucking joke, you don't have to defend Rock 24/7. Its okay to laugh sometimes.


I don't "defend", just don't get the funny part, about Rock or someone else in this situation ...


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Wow, hilarious, so Ziggler is with this illogical thing when Rock is not even signed? he looks that stupid to be honest.


The _"im always there"_ crap is just perthetic and stupid. 



> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


should of said;



> "@The Rock booked LIVE tonight??? his internet connection must be down."


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> BWAAAAH BWAAAAH BWAAAAH


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> BAWWWWW SOMEONE SAID SOMETHING BAD ABOUT THE ROCK BAWWWWWW





kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Last Raw before SS so they need to pick shit up, not really feeling the excitement yet. Not sure who that guy in the pic is but i'm looking foward to the CM Punk/Del Rio stuff plus Awesome Truth should be as entertaining as ever


Last raw before a major ppv, wwe will pick it up


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah wasnt really funny! Ziggler should stop trying to impress the smarks like Punk.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cannot freaking wait! Always good to see The Rock back!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure what to do, got no school today.
Want to go on youtube and binge on Rock videos, but if I do I might hear 90% of what he will say today.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't wait for THE ROCK live at Raw tonight. Should be so damn entertaining!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Tonight's special 3-hour WWE RAW SuperShow from Boston has been dubbed "RAW Gets Rocked" - and will feature an appearance from The Rock.
> 
> The Rock is currently scheduled to wrestle this Sunday at Survivor Series for the first time since WrestleMania XX back in 2004 - but The Rock's tag team partner this Sunday says The Rock will be wrestling tonight in Boston.
> *
> ...


Hope it's on youtube after the show. take cameras with you...
Rock vs Henry!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Rocky!

This Raw has the potential to be epic but I expect Creative to fuck it up.


----------



## a11190231 (Nov 14, 2011)

my prediction.

all a sudden the rock music hits. he comes out. stands there looking at the crowd for 4 minutes. runs to the ring
screams in the mic saying its great to be back. makes fun and mocks john cena for 4 minutes. john cena's music hits
,he runs out to the ring . looks at the rock before he starts to say anything you me and everyone else here KNOWS EXACTLY
what will happen next. the miz will interrupt john cena right before john says a single word. the miz will walk down the ring
in a black or grey suit with r-truth by his side. he will start to say something like this "really? REALLY? then he will climb
between the ropes with r-truth and will say something rude. then before he finishes another word, john laurinaitis music will
come on and he will walk out and say he is the vice president of whatever. and then he will , were going to have a preview of
survivor series tonight, the rock and john cena vs miz and R-truth. then we will get a commercial break. keep in mind that of
course no match will take place something will go wrong where they all end up attacking each other before any actual match happens
but they will announce it to make you think it will happen. ok after the commercial break. either cm punk will come out or

Alberto del rio will come out. and do there thing. and after that , shemus, or cody rhodes , or mark henry, and orton will
all come out in some sort of tag match that will last 20 minutes. seriously, guaranteed. that will happen. then we will
have a diva segment. then a backstage segment. then the michal cole challenge. then the fake match the end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish I was going to this Raw but my roommate is. Should be a fun show hopefully.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
#RAWGetsZACKED


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Hope it's on youtube after the show. take cameras with you...
> Rock vs Henry!


make that a main event and you will get the the world strongest and most electrifying ratings


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Hope it's on youtube after the show. take cameras with you...
> Rock vs Henry!




Damn it! Doesn't the WWE want RATINGS???? :no:



Seriously, though....I'm curious as to what will happen involving Rock/Cena/Truth/Miz tonight...

Personally, I expect nothing less than a beatdown by Awesome Truth on one of the Two opponents(Rock/Cena) with the other making the save tonight.....


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully the booking tonight is solid. This show has a lot of potential.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

dudeme13 said:


> Yeah wasnt really funny! Ziggler should stop trying to impress the smarks like Punk.


Yes. Everything any wrestler says that's funny or opinionated is only ever said to impress us jaded internet fans. They really crave our approval. It's kind of pathetic really - I'm just picturing them, scrolling through these red and grey pages to pass the long nights on the road, the warm glow of the screen matching the warm glow in their hearts every time they see one of us smarks bestowing a ":lmao" upon their desperate attempt to "get over". For them, Twitter isn't a medium for self-expression, or for humour, or even for meaningless status updates about what meal they might get. Promos aren't about furthering their characters, or the storylines, or the company's business. No - for them, it's all a ploy for attention, a ne'er-ending search for approval... a cry for help? One desolate hand reaching out, straining to stroke the collective pretty face of the internet wrestling community. A miserable existence made brighter only by the brief glimmer of glory granted when a smark chuckles briefly at a collection of vowels and consonants on the internet.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

if someone is going there please film the dark match


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Ziggler comment was funny, sense of humour bypass people?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Why the fuck does the WWE locker room share this stupid ideologoy that The Rock should be there every night when he does not work for WWE.


It has to be the storyline. Cena, Punk, Orton, and now Ziggler have all said something along those lines. No way do they really feel this way or not understand why Rock isnt there all the time. Its probably going to come down to some Cena w/the support of the boys in locker room vs The Rock crap. Not in a match just the general feeling.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

3 hour shows are usually shite, hopefully that changes tonight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ugh 3 hours of dreary bullshit

Well i'll still watch it like I do anyway.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All of a sudden I'm feeling rather excited over Raw. I don't have class tomorrow so depending on how awake/unawake I am in a few hours, I just might stay up for this one.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> All of a sudden I'm feeling rather excited over Raw. I don't have class tomorrow so depending on how awake/unawake I am in a few hours, I just might stay up for this one.


oh you too^^

yeah i am pretty excited for this

rock is there and i am hoping for foley


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

You nerds are not ready for the great one!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> You nerds are not ready for the great one!!!


Holy hell look at those arms.

I honestly don't know if I have the energy to watch a 3 hour RAW. Usually I'm done by 10pm and catch the rest the next day if it's any good. I love The Rock but since returning, it just hasn't felt the same. Oh well I'll tune in, keep my expectations low...that way I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by TankOfRate
> HEELZiggler
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


:lmao

Ziggler > Rock.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> You nerds are not ready for the great one!!!












lolroids


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah because everyone takes roids to get big.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hopefully this is a good show. The last 4 shows have not been that good at all. I went to the RAW on October 31st, but even I can say that wasn't the best RAW. Sure I had a good time, but it wasn't that great. 

With the Rock being there tonight, that should be great. Hopefully thats not the only good thing about the show. Survivor Series doesn't sound all that appealing right now besides the fact that the Rock is wrestling. Tonight RAW needs to have some good build up for Survivor Series. They need to finish off the card and make two or three more matches. Hopefully by the end of the night I am saying "I am pumped for Survivor Series".


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i didn't get ziggler's joke , explain please ? 




jblvdx said:


> Why the fuck does the WWE locker room share this stupid ideologoy that The Rock should be there every night when he does not work for WWE.



nah, DZ is just ribbin' 

he took shots at other wrestlers at Zack Ryder's show , it's his new character 


many wrestlers in WWE are rock fans , Kofi , Ezikiel jackson , Maryse (before she left) , Eve , Miz , John Morrison , Alex Riley .. even Cena himself


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> HEELZiggler
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down


:lmao

And with that comment, Ziggler is now an enemy of 95% of Rock marks on this forum... and possibly in real life as well.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by TankOfRate
> HEELZiggler
> special 3 hour raw in boston, im always there, but tonite @TheRock is booked....his internet connection must be down



:lmao

ziggler is awesome


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> i didn't get ziggler's joke , explain please ?


He was trying to be funny and said The Rock's internet feed must be down so he has to show up live. Cheesy but somewhat funny. .


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Im really pissed I didnt get tickets to this....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Yeah because everyone takes roids to get big.


his head has grown 4 hat sizes


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL saying zigglers joke is cheesy but somehow telling someone for the 40th time in a month to stick something up their candy ass isn't.








Anyways, haven't' watched any rock vids so far to make sure all his promo stuff seems fresh.

It' almost time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> He was trying to be funny and said The Rock's internet feed must be down so he has to show up live. Cheesy but somewhat funny. .


lol that's actually funny


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

scrilla said:


> his head has grown 4 hat sizes


Dont see it. Dude's always had a big fucking head.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope all that shit ends tonight.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

METTY said:


>


Match of the night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ziggler is just trying to be relevant, I don't hate him at all, he has potential.
Damn @ the Rock picture, Rock is 99 size now, maybe even bigger, he reminds me of 2002 Lesnar in that position, beast.

I know it would never happen but please let JR win and kick Cole out of RAW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cole has one fucked up nose and is looking old as shit.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm at University so I don't have Sky Sports, is there any way to watch RAW online aside from Justin.tv, since they have now banned wrestling channels? Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

JR keeps banging on about how he hopes the Michael Cole challenge is first for some reason. That is bound to lose viewers so probably not a good idea


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pumped for the show, expecting a really good one. Interested only in Rock and Punk.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


> JR keeps banging on about how he hopes the Michael Cole challenge is first for some reason. That is bound to lose viewers so probably not a good idea


It's a good move, The Rock should never be in the first hour in a 3 hours show.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

how many hours left for raw


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

2 Hours and 35 Minutes left.
Also interested to see Cody with out his Mask and Paper Bags, he has really evolved in great manners.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Xile44 said:


> 2 Hours and 35 Minutes left.
> Also interested to see Cody with out his Mask and Paper Bags, he has really evolved in great manners.


thanks ill do an allnighter for this raw


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> lolroids


stfu you bitch ass hater, your mum would kill your ugly ass just to be with the rock for one night


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Michael Cole Challenge. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/63386/opening-segment-of-raw-will-be.html?p=1

The Michael Cole Challenge is set to open up the show.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

hope rock returns with a clean shave look

that goatee look doesnt suit him at all


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

morris3333 said:


> The Michael Cole Challenge.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/63386/opening-segment-of-raw-will-be.html?p=1
> 
> The Michael Cole Challenge is set to open up the show.


who the fuck wants to see Michael cole challenge anyone


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so its 2 hours away right?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> so its 2 hours away right?


correct


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i would've thought it'd start in an hour and 15 mins, being that its a 3 hour show


----------



## lilmspayne (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm just hoping that john Laurinaitis gets Manable Claw and/or a Rock Bottom and gets fired. Really hoping Triple H returns but alas I'm never that lucky


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> i would've thought it'd start in an hour and 15 mins, being that its a 3 hour show


well technically it's 2 hrs and 12 mins.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

About time they're going to do the Michael Cole Challenge. I like Cole, but I would much rather have JR & King on commentary. I'm sure that Cole isn't really leaving if he loses. There's just got to be some kind of a swerve. He wouldn't go down that easily. He'll at least remain on SmackDown. If I had it my way, I'd let him be a manager for an up-and-comer. He would make an excellent heel manager.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Better they do the MC challenge at 8, since not as many will be watching anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

FOLEY IS IN BOSTON !!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

what's the best place for a stream?

PM thanks


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

One thing for sure, this RAW is make or break time for the WWE.

With RAW ratings slightly slipping every week, the Rock's return is bound to get a LOT of on and off viewers tuned in. If the WWE puts on a compelling and entertaining show, they are bound to keep a good chunk of fans that are tuning in. 

The Rock/Cena tag team has the potential to be great. Punk's segments with Del Rio need to be hyped up a bit more though. This is a feud for the WWE Championship, the most coveted title in the business. There needs to be an aggressive edge added this week. They need to shaft any of this Michael Cole/JR business, since I can guarantee that Cole turns off potential viewers whenever they tune in. Above all else, they need to keep all nonsensical storylines leading nowhere off of the show. No more 'vague' hints about random shit that isn't going to happen. Keep the show consistent, and show some solid matches, mixed with some solid promos, and make it fresh and exciting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> stfu you bitch ass hater, your mum would kill your ugly ass just to be with the rock for one night


I love you, WrestlingForum.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE is gonna jizz in his panties once his boy starts the show.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

its 1 hours away right?


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Show starts in 2hrs for the people asking.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Rock316AE is gonna jizz in his panties once his boy starts the show.


Heard its going to be Cole/JR starting. I hope so. Get that shit out of the way.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone can share live stream website
http://watch.escoflip.com/ <- dead

i cant find it Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want to see The Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock is not in the first hour, two options:
1. start of the second hour and the main event segment 
2. just the main event segment (maybe with a backstage segment)


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> Anyone can share live stream website
> http://watch.escoflip.com/ <- dead
> 
> i cant find it Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I want to see The Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


anyone here can help me..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Must stay awake....


----------



## Strike90 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does RAW start at 1am tonight in UK or is it on 2am - 5am?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Strike90 said:


> Does RAW start at 1am tonight in UK or is it on 2am - 5am?


1am - 4am


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they just had a repeat of jack swagger's promo frm last week on my stream :lmao

I LOST TO A MUPPET


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


6 hours.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


1 hour


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*how hard is it to look up the start time of any given program?*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey i have an excuse sabrina


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *how hard is it to look up the start time of any given program?*


Seriously right?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

morris3333 said:


> The Michael Cole Challenge.
> 
> from : http://pwinsider.com/article/63386/opening-segment-of-raw-will-be.html?p=1
> 
> The Michael Cole Challenge is set to open up the show.


Well there goes my desire to sit up and have Cole be the first thing to greet me at 1am in the morning. Fuck sake. I still don't know what to do, haha.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Well there goes my desire to sit up and have Cole be the first thing to greet me at 1am in the morning. Fuck sake. I still don't know what to do, haha.


How the fuck do these dirtsheets know what the scripted order of the show is?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

METTY said:


> How the fuck do these dirtsheets know what the scripted order of the show is?


WWE have announced it themselves on dot com. I just remembered though, if Cole loses then he has to leave. There's an idea.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *how hard is it to look up the start time of any given program?*


We just changed the clock -1hour in our country, thats why i was confused.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

will we see Randy orton tonight? i want Rock/Randy orton backstage talk.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got a lecture at 9am tomorrow, probably gonna have to pull an all nighter and sleep afterwards :\


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> We just changed the clock -1hour in our country, thats why i was confused.


So then change the normal RAW start time by one hour? fpalm


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

plz dont open the show with the micheal cole challenge only way to kill ratings! kick off with a bang !


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Their gonna kick it off with EXCUSE MEH!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoilers: 

They gona open the show with the Michael cole challenge..............


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

any link guys?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Give me a Punk/Rock promo, PLEAAAAAAASE!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Tonight my new best bud and partner "the rock" will be on raw! Nothing could go wrong tonight! Looking forward to an interesting show


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Is RAW gonna start in 15 minutes? Don't usually watch live since it's extremely late over here (1:43 AM now) so I don't know when it starts, but I heard The Rock and maybe even Foley are going to be there so I don't want to miss that chance of watching it live.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Am I the only one looking forward to the Cole challenge? Just for that small, very very small, glimpse of hope that Jim Ross comes back to announce and Cole's gone. Yeah, I'm setting myself up for disappointment, shh.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so pumped!

(Although I know I shouldn't be)


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i have a feeling this raw will be a HUGE letdown in many ways. i'm really not expecting much from the rock. the cole challenge is going to be a fucking joke. probably 3 hours of boredom. see, i think this way so that im pleasantly surprised....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Tonight my new best bud and partner "the rock" will be on raw! Nothing could go wrong tonight! Looking forward to an interesting show


:lmao at Seamus in the background. They should have parked the truck with Cena's face on the side. Would look less awkward lol.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Fire at Heart said:


> plz dont open the show with the micheal cole challenge only way to kill ratings! kick off with a bang !


They should kick off this show with Rocks youtube rant about Cena and how he gets booed in his hometown LOL

That would deffo get the crowd rowdy haha and set the scene with both Rock and Cena lovely . :agree:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Send me PM please. I want see monday night raw here in Portugal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Tonight my new best bud and partner "the rock" will be on raw! Nothing could go wrong tonight! Looking forward to an interesting show


And to think he's standing where the original Boston Garden was..


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Why do I have a feeling tonight is going to be a massive let down :/


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

how long till the show guys?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

7 minutes.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Why do I have a feeling tonight is going to be a massive let down :/


Because WWE cannot book a good show?


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a link they can PM me? Mines lagging...cheers!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooo! Spanish Raw


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Why do I have a feeling tonight is going to be a massive let down :/


Because WWE usually disappoints. They can somehow fuck up a Rock and a possible Foley return.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

5 mins of my life is wasted every week with this NCIS crap!
Why do I do this? I don't know!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Cole.............


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sitting in my seat Loge 9 row 22 seat number 18. It is crazy. Raw is bout to start now. Loving this. Hope its a good a show.The crowd will Pop like crazy for Rock they are already cheering.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Awh shit. Here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright.....LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope rock starts off the show


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lets go!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

awwwwww yeah!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR better win this shit


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

hopefully its not like the Rock's B-Day party


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And we're off!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

3 hour rock dick suck,,,again,,let's roll


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck this laggy shit


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE lets us down regularly, but there has been the occasional gem in the last year. That's enough to keep me going. They can get it together when someone is pushing them. Right now, no one is tugging on their cape in the slightest...so they coast


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

mark f'n henry in the starter intro marking out


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Lawler sounds really excited.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i like how the raw logo was getting rocked:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

god damn i hate cole. lol. he is such a massive tool


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah, cole and jr. Thats what i want.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally the Cole challenge


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea cole


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

cole!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And of course we start with this. Let's get it out of the way.
Please JR win whatever crap this is.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great. The Michael Cole challenge. Hopefully this ends fast.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Least the crap is being done first.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

They're still doing the Cole/JR feud? Fuck this.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I wonder if Rock will interfere in the challenge LOL.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

fuck this cole/JR feud, really. Announcer feuds add absolutely fucking NOTHING to the show.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

i hate cole, im sick of seeing and hearing him


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad they're getting this out of the way so that I can enjoy (hopefully) the rest of the show.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Can the Rock just come up here and punch Cole? That'd be great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the latest humiliation of JR begins.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy Shit! 15k in attendance??? That's some major PPV numbers right there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole is mad orange


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lawler alone on commentary? FML


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least they are getting this out of the way, lol.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Michael Cole to start the show?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole challenge 

good ol jr


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

This has been building up for weeks, gonna be EPIC!  

Cole vs. JR, Wrestlemania worthy right here :/


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Michael Cole? Oh no...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

J.R looks pissed as fuck

Oh shit


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

If The Rock shows up at the end of the night i'll be dissapointed.


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

This will be the entire 1st hour of RAW.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

shouldnt they start off wif the rock?????????


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hopefully Rock shows up on the 2nd hour.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

arm wrestling :lmao


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

NXT Challenges? i would lol if true XD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i hope this shit does not go on for 20 minutes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Who wants to bet that JR wins the first two challenges then loses the third?


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I swear to god, if this is longer than 10 minutes, and if Jr loses I will literally boycott the rest of the show. Vince is a fucktard for letting this shit go down in the first place. I can't wait till he dies.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god, king alone on commentary is tragic.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Somebody, anybody stop this. I can't even watch the rest of Raw after this if it isn't stopped now.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

maybe i missed it somewhere, but can someone fill me in as to what JR did to McMahon/WWE to deserve being treated like shit in the last couple of years?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of 3? Why?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

COLE kicking off the show. Awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is a waste of time which could be used for other people


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JR doesn't look like he gives a shit about this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DoctorDeuce said:


> shouldnt they start off wif the rock?????????


Are you serious bro???
That would make WAAAAAAAYYYY too much sense!
C'mon now, you know that!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Arm wrestling.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Make it stoooooop. It annoyssss.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

COME ON J.R.!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

DoctorDeuce said:


> shouldnt they start off wif the rock?????????


would be a bad decision since most people would miss it. First hour in 3 hour specials usually get the lowest ratings.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

boooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrinnnnnnngggggggggggg


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JR is a arm wrestling BOSS


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sigh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao JR OWNED HIM


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I like how the ref is trying to rush this segment along.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i know cole is trying to be an asshole, but he was actually funny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HGF said:


> JR doesn't look like he gives a shit about this.


I don't think he's given a shit since he's came back. He's over this.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

JR wins.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

changing the channel until this shits done


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

im gunna agree that cole loses the first 2 and wins the third....this is fucking predictable, pathetic bullshit....much like the rest of their shows lately.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a huge waste of time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

too bad MNF game isn't on yet.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

They're HHH/Nashing it. how the hell do you show 3 replays within 2 minutes??? WTF is this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

white ropes are cool


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

I VOTE J.R.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nadir.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

More or less funny moment.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not entertained by this.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

le sigh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we just skip this and go to Rocky please?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol cole is stupid


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

..his music? cole should come out to this music. lol. wtf is he doing?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahahahaha, no idea why but this is awesome :S


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And with that, I turn to How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck off Cole.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck me


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, I'm laughing.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

did vince russo write this opening? WTF... This is horrible.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Dance competition huh...... (Turns off Raw)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck sake end this shit

wtf am i watching

streams are getting taken down ....any help?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO THIS MAN!
BOO THIS COMPANY!
BOO OURSELVES FOR USING OUR TIME LIKE THIS!
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

RAW in my home town, advertising The Rock's return all week, and they open with this.....I'd be pissed if I bought a ticket.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Foley incoming...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why do I have a feeling Brodus Clay is coming out during the 3rd challenge to attack JR only to have Lawler get destroyed trying to defend him?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, at least it can only get better.

Surely...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cole is dancing...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG. JR DANCING.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

JR is awesome


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

OK now someone's going to lie and say they aren't enjoying this


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck me.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lmfao at this music


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK WITH MY NEW HERO JR


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...this is the most embarrassing thing i have ever seen


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

GET IT JR!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck?! LOL

Someone make a Gif File of JR dancing NOW!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Raw starting off with a dance competition..... fpalm


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep thinking the Rock's music is going to hit any second.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't believe I'm still watching this shit


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh my god really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wildx213 said:


> What the hell am I watching?


The downfall of civilization part 14.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

JR havin fun. lol. that was horrid, yet entertaining.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol JR


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"I'd like to think that maybe this company will be better after Vince McMahon's dead."


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

AND THIS WHY I HAVE A HARD TIME EXPLAINING TO PPL I LOVE WRESTLING.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't unwatch JR dancing. Horrible.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vince probaly likes this right now and lauging his ass off...Raw has offically jumped the shark


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

JR has osme moves XD throwing those shapes like a boss.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*L O L !*


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF is this...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was a slobber knocker!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

LOLOLOL I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Now JR is dancing...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Doo Doo Brown


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

it's like a parody of RAW. I don't know what i'm watching


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DOO DOO BROWN!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its official. I have died and I must be in hell watching this shit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, JR........that was pretty hilarious, I can't lie.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

I just lost my shit over JR dancing. hahahahaha.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cole just got served.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is wrestling! *clap clap clap clap clap* This is wrestling! *clap clap clap clap clap*


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Good, at least they're getting this crap out the way with at the start.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Rock has to be thinking "What the fuck did I just come back to?"


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

JR's dance was awesome I cant lie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Muppets are ruining wrestling!....oh wait.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Do I like Michael Cole? Maybe not but if you want to invest in a heel, this is how you do it.

Now only if they took this amount of time with people like Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the guy on the telephone while this competition is going on.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I say it's a scale and who weighs less wins


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JR looks like an blocking offensive line man lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

somebody stop this crap damn it!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh, I thought it was 2 out of 3?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what are they doing with this


----------



## "The Champ" (Jul 27, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> The Rock has to be thinking "What the fuck did I just come back to?"


Exactly this!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

People get upset that Raw puts on people who cannot get crowd response

As a result, it's logically inconsistent to disapprove of any segment involving Cole going all out


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, it's 2-0...out of 3 events. JR automatically wins and Cole gets the fuck out, why is this still going on?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This opening segment is AWFUL.

I got my girlfriend to watch the show with me (who rarely watches the show), and during that last god awful "dance" segment, her first comment was: "They need to hire someone else for their scripts".

Even casuals think WWE script writers are failures.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If The Rock doesn't come out this is one of the weakest openings in wrestling history.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

octagon888 said:


> OK now someone's going to lie and say they aren't enjoying this


Me....

Anyone who finds that funny probably finds Scooby Doo and Barney the Dinosaur funny.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this is going to end up with JR challenging cole to an i quit match at SS. I have friends going on sunday, and would feel terrible for them if they have to sit through this bullshit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is the best challenge


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Brodus Clay!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cole is going to win...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole's winning. Don't get your hopes up people.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vince trolling us.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I want see action, please!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol messed up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that one guy in the crowd saying "I knew it! I knew it! That's not fair!" 

LOL!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Called it! 

but that was an easy call


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I knew it! I knew that was it!":lmao:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"I knew it!"

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i anit gonna lie i'm gonna steal some of JR's moves


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

10 minutes into the show and Im already doing this fpalm

When is the wrestling going to start??


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

SCAIL FAIL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

200 HAWT pounds!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing hot is the garbage I'm watching now.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> So, it's 2-0...out of 3 events. JR automatically wins and Cole gets the fuck out, why is this still going on?


It's WWE. You were expecting more?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

PUNK!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf are we watching


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

cole u are not funny nobody want to listen what u talking about


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM PUNK is here to save us!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JR is only 239 pounds?


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Punker


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

THANK YOU CM PUNK!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

why are they wasting punks promo spot on this opening? I'm glad hes here, but cant imagine what he has to add to this...


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Punk saves the day!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

And Punk to make the save!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if even Punk can save this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk has come to save us


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow it's official. Vince is a senile, stupid, useless piece of shit. He can't put aside his personal retardedness to allow us to watch a decent show with decent fucking wrestlers. Someone murder Vince, PLEASE.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

OH HELL YEAhhh GOTO SLEEP COLE!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK YES! CM PUNK INTERFERES! :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Punk!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PUNK!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Punk to the rescue.

How many times will he break kayfabe?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully about to spew some truth!
This is about to be hilarious!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Punk is gonna save us!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Save.US.CM_Punk


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Troll vs Troll

should be good.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CM PUNK! As the weeks go on I get more and more excited to see him come out even though he's doing less and less. I dont understand why?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

YES CM PUNK TO SAVE THIS


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Loving dat pop.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk sucks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Michael Cole is trending. Don't tell me people actually liked that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk our savior


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i wanted austin


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

What a delay on my stream.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> CM PUNK! As the weeks go on I get more and more excited to see him come out even though he's doing less and less. I dont understand why?


Shit gets even worse around him- which makes him look even more golden by comparison. Even now, he speaks the truth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trending now?

Oh, fuck right off, Vince.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The trending now thing is so unnecessary.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Now punk is here, this is getting worse...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

STFU about twitter already. God wrestling is pathetic nowadays.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao burying Michael Cole!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd pay to see an announce off between Punk and JR


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COLOSSAL


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Funk Man


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This show is becoming absolutely unbearable" 

Agreed Punk. Agreed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If Cole is gone, they need a heel commentator. Christian's temporary job due to injury?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

End this crap damn


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk is such a go getta


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Guy in the front is all for what punk is saying. His reactions are hilarious.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If that kid is going to be dancing for 3 hours I might have to turn off my TV


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I want to kiss Punk through the television screen.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

CM punk is THE BEST lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> Now punk is here, this is getting worse...


Punk isn't doing shit to help this segment. He's absolutely sucks as face.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

lol @ the dude dancing in the back. He's made this worth it.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

why does punk have to wait til he's WWE champion to do all those things?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dat truth from punk


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Guy in the front is all for what punk is saying. His reactions are hilarious.


He looks like Cole


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I'll hold a camera... I'll hold a microphone! :-D " ~ CM PUNK


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk keeps repeatng himself, and is even using lines he used against Del Rio. fpalm

FYI, no crowd pops for Punk after his enterance and opening line. This segment just needs to end. All of it has sucked.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats with that stupid ass kid in the black shirt? Attention whore


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So far the most interesting thing in this segment is the douchebag Boston fan dancing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

More Twitter...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dat laurinitis


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

John save_us!!!yeah


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

38,000 followers and counting!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

38K followers follow him? Why? Vince has gone way too far with twitter.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

O CM Punk não encaixa neste segmento...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh not this guy


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Fuck off WWE.

"according to my twitter page, which by the way has 38,000 twitter followers'


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ALBERTO DEL RIO IN...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

wow that was really cringe worthy.....


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

...speaking of untalented... :lmao

Screw you and your 38K followers :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The competition wasn't broken up Johnny so....


Are they arguing about twitter followers? lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Twitter fpalm


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

punk is such an asskisser ugh


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

You know it's when you have your own stars admitting how bad the segments are on the show.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dude, Vince, WWE, c'mon, son!
This Twitter stuff HAS to end! That's f'n ridiculous!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Johnny Lauringitis is horrible on the mic...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

OH FUCK YOU WWE...NO ONE GIVES A MOTHER FUCKING SHIT ABOUT TWITTER!

also...since when did Teddy Long turn white


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shouldn't Teddy Long have made that tag match?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cm punk/show vs henry/del rio

ugh


----------



## "The Champ" (Jul 27, 2006)

First time ive watched Raw since when Rock was last on it. Man, this is brutal. I wont be watching anymore. Twitter this, twitter that. Michael Cole this, Michael Cole that.....Where is the wrestling and entertainment?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oooooh, taking a page from the Teddy Long playbook I see. Tag Team main event!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who would follow this guy :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cole about to go to sleep.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at that face


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk and Show vs ADR and Henry.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ANACONDA


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

LMAO MAKE HIM TAPP


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????Where is Rocky ?????


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hold on a minute there playa, you're jacking my gimmick, ya dig?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

That last "im sorry" was hilariously timed well


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

It's official....Punk is a bust.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Punk sign is dope!

Hopefully that means it's JR calling tonight!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad Punk didn't say "Screw you" to me. I'm not one of the 38k followers for Johnny Ace!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Cole and Punk were friends


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So far the most interesting thing in this segment is the douchebag Boston fan dancing.


That guy is a fucking DOUCHE!!! who waits to see if they're on t.v.just to look like an idiot? god what a loser.. enjoy the show buddy..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dat headbutt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ace stole teddys gimmick


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> why does punk have to wait til he's WWE champion to do all those things?


lmfao. You just asked the question Punk marks don't want asked. Punk being champ doesn't change anything. Punk just says that shit to trick people into cheering for him. Punk and change in the same sentence is an oxymoron.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the worst opening segment I've seen in a while. Terrible.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

MATT STRYKER!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ryders in the limo...watch


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL @ CM Punk calling people "phony" and everyone want to fast forward when Cole is on the mic.

Punk is a phony and boring on the mic himself.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FOLEY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MICK FOLEY!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

FOLEY!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FOLEY!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Foley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

FOLEY


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

FOLEY!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

FOLEY!


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

MIC LOOKS LIKE HE JUS SHAVED LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Foley, y'all.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FOLEY!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

MICK!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

FOLEY IS GOD


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

MICK fUCKING FOLEY


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mick Foley wooooooo


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

FOLEYYYYYYY


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'M MARKIN OUT BRO! I'M MARKIN OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

FOLEY!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

BANG BANG!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

mick foley


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Matt Striker on RAW, baby!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FOLEY!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He mixed the shirts!!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao
Love this man!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG IT"S MICK FOLEY!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FOLEY!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Biggest waste of 20 minutes ever. Honestly, I would rather have watched Cena come out and give the same promo again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

THE ROCK!


I mean... FOLEY!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

FOLEY YES!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

FOLEY! FOLEY! FOLEY! FOLEY!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Foley as the new ring announcer.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So The Michael Cole Challenge was absolutely pointless?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Foley's millionth wwe run..zzzzzzzz.....must need the money...he did work for TNA you know..lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a night Rock and Foley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Foley!!


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Foley, Foley, Foley!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

mick is looking good, and love hearing him say boston mass


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Got Aids is now trending on twitter

I wonder if they'll mention it.....


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

FOLEY IS GOD


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

I WOULD NEVER WATCH CENAS NEW MOIVE EVER...FOR ANY REASON...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> lmfao. You just asked the question Punk marks don't want asked. Punk being champ doesn't change anything. Punk just says that shit to trick people into cheering for him. Punk and change in the same sentence is an oxymoron.


You do realise CM Punk is a character in a scripted TV show, right?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Love the shirt Mick, lol.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

MATT STRIKER!!!


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

ROCK N SOCK!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great segment with Foley


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

With the illogical storylines, bad comedy and twitter obsession, Mick must feel like he's back in the impact zone.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nobody does cheap pops like foley


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

love the mix of shirts :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Will cena be booed?


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Felt nothing there with Foley's return. He can't wrestle and will settle into another boring managerial role.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Love punk but what was the point of that.
Jesus fucking christ

Punk face sucks huevos


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone know the song that was just on that Verizon commercial??
That sounded nice!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

What a way to waste a Foley/Rock return.....

It would of been so awesome if they did like what they did with Evolution when Foley said "when i said i was coming back i never said i was coming back alone" and Rock rand down to beat the fook out of them. It could of been like that but the other way around.

But nope they did a car door opening......sums the E up right now.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

this.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh great, Mick with a stupid ass half Cena-Half Rock shirt. Now I gotta see him dragging down The Rock segment by being corny ass peacemaker, and Cena dragging it down by being himself. I smell a bunch of cheese tonight. I respect Foley for what he's done, but I'm already ready to see him go.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Mick Foley says he's never leaving again I might hit the floor. :lmao


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Foley to be made referee/enforcer at Survivor Series is my prediction.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Seriously, out of all the things they could have used to describe Mick Foley, what did Vince decide? He was trending on twitter. That's his greatest accomplishment. Really?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Foley FTW!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

thats was surprise i thought The Rock was on the car


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Punk keeps repeatng himself, and is even using lines he used against Del Rio. fpalm
> 
> FYI, no crowd pops for Punk after his enterance and opening line. This segment just needs to end. All of it has sucked.


Agreed, Foley saved the show so far, great to see him back.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I marked for the cheap pop and I don't even care.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why can't Cole fuck off? He's dreadful.

And WWE really needs to gtfo with this twitter shit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love that showdown pic they have of Cena vs Rock. Good raw so far. Difference is even if Raw is bad or will be bad being here live is all the difference.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Foley as special guest referee at SS?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

People always got something to complain about, now they are already bored of him wtf


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

EXACTLY


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone else doing John Laurenitis impressions for each commercial? "This is WWE Legend John Laurenitis introducing the Johnny Ace Meat Lovers pizza by Pizza Hut."


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The tag team match between the world champions and the number one contenders will end in no contest


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Raw is gonna be awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Foley to be made referee/enforcer at Survivor Series is my prediction.


Sounds like it could happen. They need to spice up this tag main event.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dem mexicans


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JR is at the booth. Oh thank God!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i am happy that boston crowds is great


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

going to be a lot of tag team matches


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Botchmania...


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin Cara's new music sucks


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

the show is sold out? more than 15k for The Rock's return, awesome.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Kofi needs to make tag partners who don't get busted for drugs, yo.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

It only took a half hour intto the show to have a match! LoL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

da fuck is the rock, common


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

kofi has the most gayest entrance


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

where's Evan " I smoked synthetic weed" Bourne? lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ his new theme


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF his theme sucks now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What is Cody's new music?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the no response to Kofi.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The fuck? Generic music for Rhodes and shitty tron. Ehhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought that was Eve's theme!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

CODY'S NEW THEME..... FUUUUUUUUCK, and he is looking buff.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesus, CR new music sucks ballsacks


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

new music and no mask? wtf?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

this is going to lose tons of viewers.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

New theme.. and lost the mask huh?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He doesn't have his mask anymore?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hope barrett is here tonight


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

that theme is absolutely hideous.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

no mask on rhodes...way better.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I love Rhodes.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

God damn it just I am about to go to bed they do this match I have wanted to see for a long time.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg Foley!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

New theme? Nice


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf happened to rhodes theme song
Sounds gay as ****


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

is randy orton there?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Refreshed Cody


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Rhodes is brutal with promos. Really bad.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Evan Bourne is .....

WHAT???????????????????/
WHERE'S THE MASK????
WHAT THE F IS GOING ON?????

And if you're going back to Smoke and Mirrors, I want the original!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

They're not gonna explain Cody without the mask?!?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol wwe 12 is so outdated.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, they really need to work on the entrance music for some of these people.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man. I say this every time, but evil laughs in wrestling never, ever work. With the obvious exception of Ted Dibiase.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

wow this looks like a good match


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

At least he got rid of the mask


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? Cody's theme song gets remized every time I see him. 

And the IC Title looks like a cardboard cut out now. 

Homicide? Is that you? Oh its Hunico.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

At least Rhodes is still crazy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit hunios theme is dope


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How fucking cool is Cody Rhodes?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HUNICO, THAT'S MY DAWG!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hunico is a gangbanger...?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That Rhodes promo was horrible. 

Look, it's Chavo. With as much of a no response as Chavo.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Crowd has no idea who Hunico is lawl


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Hunico is wrestling like that? wtf


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

The crowd for Hunico is literally the quietest I've EVER heard a crowd.

Rhodes didn't need a new theme.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dashing Cody Rhodes is back...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

no reaction for hunico :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hunico? Who the fuck? I need to try to keep up with Smackdown a bit more.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Look its Hunico straight outta GTA San Andreas.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WWE just loves to fuck up good themes.

And Hunico isn't gonna last long in the WWE unless it's strictly as a jobber.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

lol Hunico is supposed to be a cholo from Mexico? Just bill him from El Paso and call it a day.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

is he wrestling with chucks on?? LOL


----------



## thrillz. (Feb 1, 2007)

Hunico reminds me of Homicide


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so hunicos titantron is a fence with barbwire.

Yup fuck you wwe racist as motherfuckers


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> They're not gonna explain Cody without the mask?!? His new theme seems alright...but Hunico's...WTF?


They did explain it. Orton took it.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Konan is back?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Rhodes will keep the Intercontinental title for a long time for sure.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miss you Konnan.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

What a night; Rock, Foley, and now Savio Vega of Los Boricuas!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin Cara makes Kofi's movements look rigid, almost


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin Cara just botched. Good job dropping Hunico on Rhodes' head.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats how u start the show!! fuck cole


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Foley came back to WWE and brought Homicide with him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm soooooo out of the loop for this match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ "Konnan"


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> no mask on rhodes...way better.


So what is his gimmick now?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh god I'm tired


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial break? Fuck.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The next time we see anything like that Michael Cole challenge, I'm going to post this video I made in the last half hour...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sin Cara will be world champion some day.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Booker T in the building?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> That Rhodes promo was horrible.
> 
> Look, it's Chavo. With as much of a no response as Chavo.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so pissed with what they've done to Cody's theme, if you're changing his character make it more obvious or something.


And I f'n hate WWE, they do this EVERY F'N YEAR...when the new game comes out it's like every single wrestler gets something new!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> So what is his gimmick now?


Trying to beat Morrison in the horrible promo department.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Cody is dashing again! and his theme sound more superior!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

RFalcao said:


> Sin Cara will be world champion some day.


God no.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Savio Vega XD


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> this is going to lose tons of viewers.


it says alot about the quality of the match that I've chose to watch 2 broke girls instead of this shit show.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope HHH/Foley/Rock in one ring again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao orton


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ßen said:


> The crowd for Hunico is literally the quietest I've EVER heard a crowd.
> 
> Rhodes didn't need a new theme.


You never watched Charlie Haas then.

Poor Hunico he went from Sin Cara to Sin Reaction in a month :lmao


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny to me how people compare about Sin Cara botching. I have no problem with Pujols swinging at a pitch, but the rest of the people posting here I guess would rather see Ryan Theriot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Look its Hunico straight outta GTA San Andreas.


Not quite, in San Andreas the Mexican gangs wear yellow and turquoise. Blood In Blood Out is more like it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

this is going to lose tons of viewers...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mick Foley and Anaconda Vice is trending. Great, now they are going to mention that.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I actually like Rhodes new theme. Didn't know what to think of it at first.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Rhodes will keep the Intercontinental title for a long time for sure.


Yep, because he never defends it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

WWF commercial


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I think they need to push Hunico as a stable leader he should have come out with Primo and Epico.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice timing with the WWF advert sky.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Rhodes is gonna pin Kingston.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

This show will hopefully remind people that Jerry Lawler is by far the bigger problem at the announce booth than Michael Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOTCH!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

soon twitter will pay for ads on the ring maybe? like in boxing with newspapers adverts?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was ugly.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Second Sin Cara botch with the Hunico pin.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

where is epico and primo?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank god JR is there for The Rock's return.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jim Ross/Jerry Lawler commary The Rock Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> BOTCH!


in a match with these 4? no way...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Seems like they're trying to replace ratings with trending topics.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kofi botch. This match is a botch fest.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

nice jump for kofi


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If you SMELLALALA the viewers, running.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a solid match. Better than most TV Tag matches these days.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so what is his gimmick now?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CODYYYYYYY


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So happy Cody finally has that gay mask off


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

look what happen at backstage Rocky Rocky!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK WOULD SIN CARA LEAVE THE RING WHEN HIS TAG PARTNER AS ABOUT TO GET THE CROSS RHODES? some of this booking/choreography is just so fucked up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lawler I can name three other superstars who do better drop kicks than Kofi.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Rodes >>>>> sin Cara/Kofi/Hunico/Del Rio/Christian


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

props to the guy who called it

looks like team orton is winning at survivor series with all these team barrett people winning


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

They need to change the color of that belt. It reminds me of a womans championship belt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocky


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HEY SIN CARA, your partner....you know the black guy next to you, 
was just getting a finisher put on him while you were wanting to fly outside:lmao

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I liked his other gimmick better.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Was this Hunico's first win as Hunico?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Rhodes is gonna pin Kingston.


I said it.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

omg, they didn't have the rock turn up in a limo???


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont think were getting punk/rock


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Rocky's gettin some grey in his beard!

He needs to borrow some Just For Men from Nash


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

THE FN Rock!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

omg rockkkkkkkkkyyy yes omg rockkky


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE ROCK!!!! 


So wait, Foley gets a limo and Rock we just see backstage carrying a bag?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock!!!!!!!!!Great one yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad Rhodes picked up the victory in the match.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

i thought that was a good match i enjoyed it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They need Arn Anderson to book the endings for every god damn match that was a mess.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not the reaction I'd expect from Rocky. Shouldn't have given him a backstage segment first I guess.

Marked though.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Great tv match!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Nobody recognized The Rock... :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

looks like a hobo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE ROCK


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

So what's better -- a botchless boring match, or one with botches that manages to be exciting?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Johnson is old.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WWE sometimes has fantastic instincts for entrances/returns and sometimes not so much. Two anticlimactic ones tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> props to the guy who called it
> 
> looks like team orton is winning at survivor series with all these team barrett people winning


Was there any doubt?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rocky rockin' No Shave November


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Rock with no sunglasses


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> If you SMELLALALA the viewers, running.


LMAO !!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DWAYNE


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Joseph29 said:


> They need to change the color of that belt. It reminds me of a womans championship belt.


shawn michaels would like a word with you


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> props to the guy who called it
> 
> looks like team orton is winning at survivor series with all these team barrett people winning


I think that was a lock once it was named Team Orton.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hunico is trending. Is WWE planting tweets? I can believe the first two, but Hunico?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoyed that tag match, no doubt it will be better than the Punk/Show vs. del Rio/Henry one later tonight.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

WWE doing another little racist gimmick again.

Hunico remind me of the Mexicool.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually didn't recognise him with that beanie and beard combo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sin Cara is blind


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ireland only have to turn up for that 2nd leg


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

GET READY, The Rock at the top of the hour!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

If i stay up until 4 to see a 10 minute rock segment i will be royally pissed


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Well at least Rock isn't desperately trying to hang onto his youth.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

TripleG said:


> THE ROCK!!!!
> 
> 
> So wait, Foley gets a limo and Rock we just see backstage carrying a bag?


His private helicopter is on the roof.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Hunico is trending. Is WWE planting tweets? I can believe the first two, but Hunico?


'who the fuck is hunico'


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

OMFG Stop the fucking presses, a wrestler botched. The world is fucking ending now.

Anyway, good to see Sin Cara after being absent last week and teaming with Kofi.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The new tshirt is fucking great better than old one


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get why ppl try to start stupid chants. Dudes in front of me just keep trying. Even helped with that "what" crap


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Santino is gold


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Is The Rock returning to wrestling in full time?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

the bumps in that video game match are better than anything we've seen so far tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

That 360 pad didnt have a battery pack


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Santino is awesome when he isnt in the ring.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The shameless plug is terrible.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol @ John Chaina


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santino......never played a game in his life. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

John Chena?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Chea-nuh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, even for WWE this is a horrible attempt at shilling.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Santino


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

santino and ryder = mind blowing


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

John Chena, I am sorry but i am surprise santino didn't call The Rock...The Crock


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryder and Santino in the same segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino & Ryder doing a commercial? 

They got Santino on Rock's side & Ryder's on Cena's? Are they trying to make us hate Ryder? lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is great :lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hunico is trending, wow.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

and zack ryder just turned heel


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryder sucks!


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

DAT WAS FUNNI LOVE SANTINO


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

chyna


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dat Heat


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

why does zack have a petition? his facing DZ at SS


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh god, get the Hell out Ryder. What the Hell do you guys see in that idiot?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Santino is awesome when he isnt in the ring.


x2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Could they have been more obvious with their product plugging?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zack.......don't choose Cena over Rock, you'll get boos Bro.

Ryder really uses his money wisely! 
Promoting himself and building his character constantly with merchandise and new gear!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

That was actually pretty good on the King's part.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cheena.. lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EXCUSE ME!!!

FUCK!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyrim > WWE12


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash to join the team


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor christian


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Vickie talking for Christian?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really getting sick of WWE namedropping their websites over and over and over..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Santino > Ryder, ....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EXCUSE ME

christian being replaced

with

....


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Guess who's getting pinned at Survivor Series... Ol' Reliable DZ.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZIGGLER! with a small cheer


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler has two matches at the PPV again?

Awesome.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi guys! Let's rock! How long have the show gone?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

She uses two words and the whole crowd boo the shit out of her. Vickie puts the rest of the heels to shame.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

#HEEL hoody


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait are we not going to get Ziggler vs. Ryder?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler should be put in the main event picture. Seriously..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going to ignore that comment by Ryder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course Ziggler is replacing Christian. 

Got to love how they tried to get people to boo Christian and they didn't.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ZIGGLER


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FUCK YEAH #HEEL

ZIGGLER


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why is Vickie talking for Christian?


Cause Dolph is gonna replace him.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

Ziggler. Is. Good.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Mason Ryan? bathroom break


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

THANK GOD It's Dolph that takes Christian's spot, not anybody else!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

#HEEL!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at Dolph getting cut off by his own theme.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Vickie looking hotter than usual (which is pretty damn hot).


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like Dolph on the mic, guy has got some skills


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

why is mason ryan mentioned in a promo? He's just so.... bad.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Who the heel made the Ryder vs Ziggler as an official match for SS?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice promo by Ziggler!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolph's got his own swag on the mic, it's refreshing to see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is the fuckin man.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Did Ziggler put down team leader Barrett in that promo?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph wrestling two matches again ?!! Awesome.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Cause Dolph is gonna replace him.


They could have gotten Christian to do it. Doesn't matter though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ahhh not mason ryan


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Ziggler as the replacement but Ziggler vs. Ryder at SS has to happen


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I was really hoping for Ziggler/Ryder or even Ziggler/Ryder/Morrison at SS for the U.S title. Oh well, Ziggler is on the PPV, it's a definite order now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ziggler's awesome. Too bad all he'll be doing is bumping around for Mason next.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Damn, Molly Ringwald looks like Droopy the Hound Dog...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How do you make bad news worse? Have Vickie give it to me. 


And I have to say....much like Wrestlemania 25....THIS SURVIVOR SERIES IS NOT THE 25 ANNIVERSARY!!! ITS THE 25TH SURVIVOR SERIES BUT THOSE ARE NOT THE SAME THING!!!! THE FIRST SHOW IS NOT AN ANNIVERSARY OF ITSELF!!!!

GET A GODDAMN DICTIONARY!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

heels not getting along in a team? quelle surprise


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO!! Ziggler was unknowlingly cut off with the mic..hahahahaha


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler just stepped his mic game up, maybe Rock gave him some tips 8*D


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Who the heel made the Ryder vs Ziggler as an official match for SS?


'heel'. Well done. You've outfunnied everyone tonight. (even if it wasn't intentional)


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Skyrim > WWE12


Skyrim over almost everything this year. Cept maybe Gears 3 or Assassins Creed 3, but I was bias for those a bit.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally getting Uncharted on Saturday! 
Super duper pumped!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> They could have gotten Christian to do it. Doesn't matter though.


*Vicki gets heat though. WWE made the right decision. *


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Uncharted 3 > WWE 12


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I love how Ziggler called himself the only champion on team Barrett when his IC Champion teammate was out there a matter of 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ziggler is good, Ryder is a heel, and Santino is more over ...


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler > The Rock's return tonight. Seriously guys, this is The Rock's third return this year


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock isnt that popular anymore, he isnt even trending, and yet Hunico is. lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TripleG said:


> And I have to say....much like Wrestlemania 25....THIS SURVIVOR SERIES IS NOT THE 25 ANNIVERSARY!!! ITS THE 25TH SURVIVOR SERIES BUT THOSE ARE NOT THE SAME THING!!!! THE FIRST SHOW IS NOT AN ANNIVERSARY OF ITSELF!!!!
> 
> GET A GODDAMN DICTIONARY!!!


*lol yeah that annoys me. If anything it's the 25 annual, but in no way is it the 25th anniversary.*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Brodus Clay going to debut tonight?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

oh ffs!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao cole


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

keep JR there FFS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The ever growing drama between the announcers continues! 

Oh yes. What gripping drama this is?! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why take JR off.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh come the fuck on :no:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> How do you make bad news worse? Have Vickie give it to me.
> 
> 
> And I have to say....much like Wrestlemania 25....THIS SURVIVOR SERIES IS NOT THE 25 ANNIVERSARY!!! ITS THE 25TH SURVIVOR SERIES BUT THOSE ARE NOT THE SAME THING!!!! THE FIRST SHOW IS NOT AN ANNIVERSARY OF ITSELF!!!!
> ...


starving kids in africa bro.

Get butthurt about that rather than semantics.

Yeah being a dick:flip


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

NO!!!!!! not before Rock's return, damn Cole.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

OH GODDAMN IT! FUCK YOU VINCE! FUCK YOU MICHAEL COLE!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol what's worse than a Mason Ryan match? 


Cole announcing it.*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

It's Mason "No Reaction" Ryan


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh come the fuck off. Can't we have at least one show without Cole on commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And here's WWE walking pharmacy Mason Ryan.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

J.R fired again? :lmao

lolwut.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BATISTA


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mason ryan: "hey uh, guys in the audience. could you piss into this cup for me?"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually want Mason to win here.

A Ziggler win would almost guarentee a Orton victory.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

D-Anabol + Deca Ryan making his entrance


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck off Cole.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

jr should have clotheslined cole, woulda been epic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUSSY MONSTER IN TRAINING


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Brodus Clay better be debuting tonight...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Is Brodus Clay going to debut tonight?




hope so..maybe smash jomo


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Massive pop for mason ryan


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Mason Ryan just looks weird to me.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I were in that crowd I would make a sign demanding that Ryan get tested for steroids.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> Oh come the fuck off. Can't we have at least one show without Cole on commentary.


As long as he sucks Vince's dick, no


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn Cole and Ryan. Hoping Dolph steals this one.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

wow really?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ a disqualification from a slap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was useless.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's go RYAN!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MASON RYAN HAS STUPID HAIR.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

MASTERLOCK


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao dat dq finish


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Weakest DQ...Ever!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole nearly calling John Morrison "Jim Morrison" :lmao I've been there.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

It's Chris Masters!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

That... was kinda random. even being a Morrison fan.


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Master Lock?!?!?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Mason Ryan gets slapped by Vickie and wins by DQ. That certainly makes him look strong. :sarcasm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought Cole just said "John Morrison" and "TNA" in the same sentence? :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cool finisher


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Dolph keeps working with this dumbass he'll end up on the injured list along with Christian.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Ziggler seriously needs some longer tights.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This petition is getting annoying.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

JoMo just gave a massive 'fuck you' to the IWC.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

no one should be subject to mason ryans carelessness, especially not someone like Dolph...Dolph is in line for a major push, and Ryan has a good chance of fucking derailing it by inadvertently injuring him.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryder > Morrison >>>>>>>>> Ryan


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Get back to the locker room, Morrison! You're scheduled to job to Brodus Clay in approximently 25 minutes.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Foley and Ryder. Awesome.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cole back on commentary, and now 2 Ryder segments? Ugh... Can we get to Rock please?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked for Ryder and Foley.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck you morrison

mason with the trololol

FOLEY :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foley rockin a half cena shirt and half rock shirt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FOLEY WITH RYDER!
Awesomeness!!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mason Ryan? John Morrison? I tought Superstars was taped before Smackdown, not during RAW.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, a WWEshop commercial not featuring any of Cena's merchandise.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i came to see The Rock


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Foley's shirt is hilarious.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i hope his theme is the same and its not different like Bret Harts or Rocks was when they came back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Foley goes WOO WOO WOO!!! lol.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome seeing Foley back on WWE television


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely Foely


Nice you managed to spell it wrong 15 times.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

ßen said:


> Foley and Ryder. Awesome.


Segment was meh. What's so great about Ryder again?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Get back to the locker room, Morrison! You're scheduled to job to Brodus Clay in approximently 25 minutes.


That's exactly what I was thinking. It's not going to end well for him.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Get ready to count the number of cheap pops


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wrong. Mason Ryan is Chris Masters 2.0


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I can smell a Ziggler/Ryder/Ryan/Morrison fatal 4-way for either SS or TLC, probably TLC.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so 1st hour we could have done without imo.
All to set up show/punk vs henry/del rio gtfo


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Chris Masters right now is probably thinking "really? They gave my finisher to this no talent Batista look alike."


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I would love a CM Punk wall clock. Only instead of numbers, every time is Clobberin' Time.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally a good RAW


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

What should of happened...

Brodus should of replaced Christian, and Ziggler should of been defending the title against Ryder/Morrison @ SS.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> FOLEY WITH RYDER!
> Awesomeness!!!


seriously what anyone is seeing in ryder nowadays? he is fucking cheese as hell, he just does the same crap again and again till no fucking end.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Stop Complaining People!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A good hour this has not been.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Segment was meh. What's so great about Ryder again?


Not a damn thing.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

give me Rock/Punk Backstage talk fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hopefully, Dolph is coming back to kick Ryder's and Morrison's ass tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MICK FOLEY!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rocky looks disturbed in that promo shot.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't realize how much I missed that theme.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FOLEY TIME


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

3 hour show, for what? a 5 minute rocky promo? this is a pretty bad show, and I'm usually very patient with the WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME! they kept the same music


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

We still have 2 more hours? Ugh.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY FOLEY


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Rock n Sock segment PLEASE!


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Foley deserves a much more bigger reaction than that, what's wrong with you Boston!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Foley is good


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to hear Foley's theme again


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh great. Time for lame cheap pops, and Foley trying to play peacemaker. Ohh I love the Rock, but I love Cena too. Please cheer them both right here in BOSTON MASS! Ugh..


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Where's the fucking pop?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Love that shirt/hate that shirt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Segment was meh. What's so great about Ryder again?


He's likable and funny. Plus he can work a solid match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Now there is music and a man I will never get tired off. 

Foley, Foley, Foley!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

The Rock has to come out here


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock should be on the Last hour!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FOLEY!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

finally something worth watching


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuuuuuuu my stream gets shut down just as he gets announced 

stream anyone??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I just went on wweshop.com I didn't know they had all that Cm Punk stuff now, definitely ordering a whole load of crap now!
Love hearing that theme!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank goodness for Foley coming back. No more doing commentary on a dumb ass juggalo wrestling show.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a nice day!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Rock & Cena Connection....yeah that doesn't roll off the tongue at all.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Die Foley. Rock and Cena connection?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good to see Mick Foley interacting with an actual crowd.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Rock and Cena connection, lol?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Boo that bitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, we know who the crowd likes.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

NOooooooooo I forgot it was a 3 hour special.... did the Rock come on yet????????


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This may go down as one of the most boring Raws in recent memory and it shouldn't have.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

cena getting boos in his hometown....nothing better. But whoever said it before was right, this fucking peacemaker shit foley is pushing is stupid.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

foley puttng over cena


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

foley will talk them cena haters 'round eh?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

getting booed in your hometown must suck


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

loving the boos


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena's dick in your mouth seems to have stained your teeth, Foley.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Boston loves John Cena


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Get the fuck off the TV Foley!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

This is Cena's hometown right? 

lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vince you crafty bastard. Bring back a ridiculously likable legend to put over your golden boy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What will they do last hour????


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena deserves a lot more respect, especially in his hometown...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounded like Foley didn't believe what he was saying.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

did the Rock come out yet??????????????????????


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

foley looks sad as fuck,
Guess he was told to put cena over last minute


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Booed in his hometown. Your top babyface folks.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I just can't get into this raw tonight.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> Cena deserves a lot more respect, especially in his hometown...


he really fucking doesnt...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Now they have Mick Foley trying to put Cena over, and it's not happening. 

The more the ycram him down people's throats, the more people will hate. It's fucking embarrassing.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> Vince you crafty bastard. Bring back a ridiculously likable legend to put over your golden boy.


And it still didn't work.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAA!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh here we fucking go again with smiling annoying John Cena.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

time to kiss some ass


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao what did that fan say


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol. Foley trying to put Cena over and gets booed.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm already sick of Foley. LEAVE! Your peacemaker shit is already old.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What made the Austin/Rock feud great was that Austin didn't kiss The Rock's ass. Come on Cena!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

DID THE ROCK COME OUT YET?????????????????????


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just suck his dick already Mick


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock come out give John cena rock bottom damn


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Foley and Cena need to get a room already


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> DID THE ROCK COME OUT YET?????????????????????


jesus fuck...NO!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

all this gay shit is boring


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

These three hour raws don't work. This one has been garbage so far.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is just a bunch of a** kissing. It's getting annoying.

Great, Mick just plugged his twitter account. Is this going to be a norm? I'm sick of twitter accounts.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

He shat on CM Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Foley attempting to turn Cena Face.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao what did that fan say



something about cheating on a wife? lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why am I watching two grown men sucking each other off? Thought this was meant to be Raw...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

booooooring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they brought Mick back just to have him suck up to Cena?! 

FUCK THIS!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

They are trying to get us to like cena by having foley sell him to us, way to go vince......


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Foley speaks the truth


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Mick is sorta ruining his return with all this Cena leg humping. 

Hopefully that "this is your life" segment will get something accomplished. 
ehh...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't like this.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Keep booing that bitch.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Foley trying to turn Cena face.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena must be a member of a lot of kiss my ass clubs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love being here and the crowd boos the shit out of him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena does really have great matches, but one of the best to step in the ring :lmao


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

yay, cheap pops!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mick please stop ffs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dude love


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry Mick, I still don't like Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This might be the worst segment I have ever seen... and I aint even bleedin'*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Foley! Grow your balls back! Why the fuck would we want to see them be friends?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Woa Mick Foley is turning he....well I mean he is siding with Cena then The Rock.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ZOMG!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

.... I'm almost at a loss for words. WWE has stooped to a new low.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

YAYAYAY, awesome


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This could be good.

Or it could be shite.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NO DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena doesn't deserve a This is Your Life from Foley.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

... what 

no, not this. 

NO


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh man This is your life John Cena lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena...THIS IS YOUR LIFE :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuckin ugly baby


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YES THIS IS YOUR LIFE IS BACK


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What the heck? Why are we watching Cena's life story?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to live in a world where a different Raw is happening.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is your life :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Please Please Swerve!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time play to some Skyrim, fuck this.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

My god this is bad


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is so bad... it's hilarious.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm actually enjoying this, and everything Foley says is the truth.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

so i drive out to fix my sis's tire to come back home for this......


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What the fuck is this


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want The Rock's tribute,not cena!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

You've got to be kidding me. Not only is Foley kissing Cena's ass but they actually have the nerve to do a "This is Your Life" for him. C'mon Vince, I know you want people to get behind Cena and not have him completely booed but really?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

This is GOLD.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

This is going to be AWESOME! Sorry, I am marking out right now


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is going somewhere... right...

RIGHT!?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Cena just got 10 cool points for having worn a Joker t-shirt as a kid.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

that hair


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

fuck. what.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The song was beautiful, John.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

What the hell was Foley smoking to have this tribute.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is your life with John Cena?? Are you fucking kidding me!!! Fuck you WWE!

This is only reserved for great ones like The Rock!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So all that is just to put Cena over? fuck you WWE and you can fuck off Foley.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck you, Foley. Please, never come back again. 

Fuck you too, Vince and Cena. I'll never cheer your cunt ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this is sooooo bad


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is brilliant


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FML


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

John Cena's football coach.. Jerry Sandusky!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That's gotta be a relative of HHH's. He's got H's Nose..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

fpalm

I can't do this anymore. Are they serious with this? Trying their hardest to get Cena cheered.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

WHAT


THE


FUCK


HAS


THIS


RAW


TURNED


INTO!??!!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

The Rock has to come out NOW


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i knew this was coming i predicted it this morning


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This little league coach got a bigger pop than both Hunico and Mason Ryan!


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooh, it's John's _sandusky_


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That Joker shirt was pretty sick!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why MiCK WHY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena was an adorable little lesbian. What happened? And I'm done...watching Housewives instead.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

So I don't understand what people are complaining about?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

So they manage to badly screw up the return of one of the greatest wrestlers ever. Really, WWE?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that guys like 10 years older than cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mickie James coming out for old times sake would be great.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Coach? I guess he has lines or something. lol. Struck out.... lol.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sorry but...... what the hell am I watching? It's 3am here so I am starting to hope I am actually asleep, dreaming all this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is painful.......


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at all the pissed off Rock marks


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I lol'd


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> John Cena's football coach.. Jerry Sandusky!!!


:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

DOES ANYBODY CARE IF LAWLER IS LOVING SOMETHING? SHUT THE FUCK UP. JUST DON'T TALK EVER. THE SEGMENT IS ALREADY NOT THAT GOOD. YOU DON'T NEED TO MAKE IT WORSE ASSHOLE.


..Sorry. Carry on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is just so bad :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley sold out, fuck you and go back to TNA.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wonder if 8million people are watching this..


FUCK YOU VINCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is fucking painful


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This proves beyond any shred of doubt that the WWE wants Cena to be the new Rock.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's official RAW is now worse then Impact


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Totally not an actor.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> John Cena's football coach.. Jerry Sandusky!!!


*:lmao X a billion 


Brilliant! *


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if this will become the highest rated segment in Raw history?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This seems soooo forced


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

B2!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

B SQUARED!!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

this seriously needs to fuckin stop.....


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Bull Buchanan!!! Marking out! lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit bull


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember this. lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

B-Squared!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Bull Buchanan!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy shit they remembered that dude who used to hang with Cena?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

B square is a BOSS


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

b^2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

How long is this tribute going to last? It's pointless.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Bull Bucannon?! Greatest Raw Ever.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

This segment sucks ass. Complete waste of time. Want to some wrestling.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i love that song,what is the song name?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"You're striking out with this whole thing Mick":lmao:lmao:lmao

Wow, his flow here is hilariously ridiculous!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

One minute Dolph fake match for this?!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

B SQAURED


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

This Raw has gotta be the worst one all year. Even the muppets show wasn't as bad.

How is this going to want to make people buy Survivor Series?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I thought this was the 3 hour show for THE ROCK? Why are they doing this for Cena??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BULL BUCHANAN!!!\


Oh God remember when Cena was kinda funny & cool.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

why is foley here


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesus Christ. I'd rather watch my vikings get slaughtered than this.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

BULL BUCHANNON MARK OUT


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Shit I forgot about this man entirely....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena was cool then.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

b squared to come back and help form the new nwo with cena and ADR and nash. make it happen!


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Who the fuck is this bald headed white guy.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

If only this was 2003 Cena.....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao omfg at Bull.

I'm getting a good laugh out of this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is that that Jerry Springer guy that got his own terrible talk show?*


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

The crowd just collectively wondered: "What the fuck?"


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

John cena look so angry hahahha


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CLASSIC CENA!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO YA!
Who does this fool think he is?? Ron Stoppable??? 

If you got that reference you win at life!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Never though I'd see this guy back in a WWE ring.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't believe the IWC is bitching about an attitude era revision. I guess it's just b/c it has Cena (which is valid).


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow bull buchanan, damn I am depressed now
Fuck


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Horrendous segment, please "you both suck" chant for Cena and this idiot Foley.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

FFS FUCK OFF WWE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the rock has gotta come out


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll always remember him as Recon from the Truth Commission.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

BOO YAH!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Holy *******!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The greatest time of your life? All 2-3 months of it, right?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this shit is so bad its good.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> lol at all the pissed off Rock marks


more like pissed off WWE fans who really had high hopes for this THREE HOUR show. When you book a 3 hour show, its usually because you have epic plans. This is a shitfest to the highest level.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

FOLEY SUCKS!
FOLEY SUCKS!
FOLEY SUCKS!

You Punk marks should save that 'You Sold Out' chant for shithead Foley. Not Rock.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

WHO PUT MY BUTT IN THE SEAT :

1. Bull Buchanan
2. Mick Foley
3. The Rock


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Horrible segment because The Rock made his segment work. This segment doesnt work cause Cena isn't funny. At all.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Bull Buchanan!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

He got the Grandmaster Sexay pop :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I turned off skyrim for this...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ßen said:


> why is foley here


I have no clue. They just wasted him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Stuperstar!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Well he has not aged well


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Never thought I'd see Bull back in a WWE ring.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm enjoying the hell out of this.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

i like this


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

ßen said:


> why is foley here


Why are you here?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bull's a better promo than 95 percent of the roster


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

greatest of all time just lost him all cred


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I should've known: 3 hour Raw is never good.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"I got fired... ya no... uh.. didn't see that coming..." LMAO...


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is B square doing a shoot?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Foley doesn't give a fuck anymore. He's obviously lost his passion and he's just here to make some $$$. He's been like this for years. This segment is nothing short of a disaster.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, B2's life has gone down the shitter.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOO MMMMMMYYYYY GOOOOD


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley, go back to TNA, please, just fuck off.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

okay this is getting annoying now


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bull's got decent mic skills


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How is Bull Buchanan one of the best mic workers in WWE tonight?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

RIP Big Boss Man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this segment is so stupid, i can't stop laughing at it


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Save_Us.AnythingButThis


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

wtf is this. lmao at cole laughing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JCarbo04 said:


> FOLEY SUCKS!
> FOLEY SUCKS!
> FOLEY SUCKS!
> 
> You Punk marks should save that 'You Sold Out' chant for shithead Foley. Not Rock.


lol keep crying.

Bull/Cena feud plz.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That's not the first time someone screamed you ruined my life!!!! to John Cena.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock need to come out fuck u wwe


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

who heard the boos when Bull said he might be the GOAT? lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So this whole thing was just about watching John Cena get bitched out? 

Works for me.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Foley please turn into Cactus Jack and kill Cena.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BOO YA!






Why are they laughing at him getting rabies????


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I enjoy this, quit hating just cause it's Cena. If it was Rock you would be marking like little bitches.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

This is a love hate promo. I love it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Out next Cena's boyfriend from high school.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

booo this man


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

If Punk said that bout shockmaster you guys would be going ape shit proclaiming him to be the bestest in the whole world...but because it is Cena....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love being here and the crowd boos the shit out of him.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope he gets punted again.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

How was that worse that Shockmaster? Or even comparable in subject matter?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao cena referenced it


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Last time John Cena's dad was on Raw, Randy Orton RKO him back in 2007.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

:/


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Come on Miz!


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Is just the nostalgia or was the original this is your life amazing and this is crap?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope all the Rock haters who didn't want a bunch of Rock segments are happy with this horrible show so far. You got your wish, and the episode totally blows.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Get out there, Orton.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The Rock's segment was the highest rated ever.

This segment might be the lowest rated segment ever.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Bull Buchanan > John Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Not trying to be one of those people but...

It's crazy how Bull Buchanan was an irrelevant mic worker in the Attitude Era days, but he'd be top 5 or 10 in the WWE currently.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

John Cena sr's jolly walk just rivalled Vinnie Mac's.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just started watching tonight's RAW, I wish I didn't.fpalm


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh great, now another cunt Cena in the ring. Mr. Cena should be put to death for not wearing a condom.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

inb4 "my son is a disappointment"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena's dad goin' heel OMG


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

'cues please end this' segment


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So are Miz and Truth coming out to make people have ANY interest in this match or.............


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why is he talking like that???


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i got up in John Cenas fathers face at a independent show once


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena Sr. is hilarious. 


This whole thing should be the genesis of a Cena heel turn.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena's daddy is sticking up for him. Adorable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Cena's dad. :lmao*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh snap!!!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Falkono said:


> If Punk said that bout shockmaster you guys would be going ape shit proclaiming him to be the bestest in the whole world...but because it is Cena....


Very true


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Now we know Cena inherited his trolling powers.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I am loving this segment. Having a good laugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Surprised there hasn't been a commercial


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is getting real bad


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

please! end this crap, Cena, his father and the sell out Foley, fuck off.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> Oh great, now another cunt Cena in the ring. Mr. Cena should be put to death for not wearing a condom.


Overreacting much?


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Please Rock Bottom to Cena's Dad. PLEASE.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Make this man general manager.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena face turn failing badly.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Last time John Cena's dad was on Raw, Randy Orton RKO him back in 2007. Wait...who the hell picked his theme song. Sounds like some Frank Sinatra Vegas song. Is he shooting right now. Damn, he has some balls to actually comfront the heat.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cena is crying


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Cena Sr. heelin' it up.


----------



## T-Dot1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Has The Rock come out yet?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

How high he works? How high does he work? Tell us Cena Sr.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Cena is turning heel this sunday


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Randy needs to punt this motherfucker again.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol now this is getting good. :side:


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

There's no way Cena doesn't turn heel after this.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

This has got to be the worst Raw i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock is going to interrupt his Dad


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

"Cena doesn't suck. You suck"

That was a great, great moment. Touche Cena Sr.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish Cena's dad had come out of the closet earlier, could have saved us from Cena


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

are they turnning cena heel!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Cena's dad should be the GM. Not even kidding. He is a riot.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol planting heel turn?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is awful... so very awful..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena Sr. going heel, lol.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Cenas dad is turning me around, I might join cenation


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL at Cena facepalming.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't even tell what they're trying to do with this.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

This is the best thing ever.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I enjoy this, quit hating just cause it's Cena. If it was Rock you would be marking like little bitches.


Shut the fuck up... maybe because the rocks entertaining and cenas not? CENA SUCKS


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

jiggysaw said:


> Is just the nostalgia or was the original this is your life amazing and this is crap?


This is your life Rock vs. This is your life Cena = Rock promo vs. Cena promo


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this why the show is 3 hours long because this shit is on


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol I dont blame The Rock for not being around. Look at this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Someone said about it being an attitude era thing.

The difference between now and then would of been someone like Austin coming down stunning everyone and leaving.

This is nothing like the attitude era.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So is john Cena curing a paraplegic child with his touch on this segment or they'll wait for hour 3?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If only this was a New York crowd.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Well thats one Cena on a heel turn lets hope for him to take his dads lead soon.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow...I've never seen a crowd this dead.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this going to end soon? It's a terrible segment.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

all that so cena could give his gay speech?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Worst segment of the year.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO @ Cena's Dad burying him.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o here we go again. Cena and his stupid little rant.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess getting booed runs in the Cena family.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena in 30 years. "I'm never going to retire!! WOOOOOOAHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Gobbledy Gooker and Shockmaster references. Cena hits all the tired ones.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at some idiots in this thread saying this is bad, it's SUPPOSED to be bad.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Lol

Cena's dad can cut a promo and far better than John Morrison. oh yeah he's a promoter of an indy wrestling promotion.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

cena has to turn heel on sunday. if it hasn't think is the biggest waste of my life ever. literally the worst wwe segment i've ever seen.

SAVE US ROCKY! i marked, must say


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ok im gonna play skyrim now....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock's This is Your Life > Cena's This is Your Life

ROCK! SAVE US ROCK!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

THERES 5 MORE PEOPLE BACK THERE?! OH THANK FUCK...ROCK COULDNT HAVE COME BACK AT A BETTER TIME!


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh shit....ROCKY


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

FINALLY!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Finally............. pun intended.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

About fucking time!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

FINALLY!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

F U Cena said:


> Shut the fuck up... maybe because the rocks entertaining and cenas not? CENA SUCKS


Cena has not even said a word you fucking hater. Besides, Rock just recycles his 20 million catchphrases. He is entertaining but you're just blindly hating.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

ROCK! FINALLY!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

finally the rock comes out here


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rock wearing the Captain logo


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Rock taking a page out of the Stone Cold handbook

lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

FINALLY! FUUUUUCK YEAAAAH!!!!


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

YES!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Rock is here.....and now I couldn't fucking care less. Christ.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank god for The Rock mercifully ending the segment


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao X a billion! *


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Owned!!!


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Love how the crowd wakes up as soon as Rocky comes out =L. Also Rock Bottom to foley thankgod thats over.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock316AE's pants just exploded


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

HAH!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Omg. My prayers came true? That was the best 3 seconds of in ring action of the decade.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank GOd
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Rock. You just ended this painful torture.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

...the fuck?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS MY FAVORITE ROCK BOTTOM OF ALL TIME


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ROCK BOTTOM


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

THAT.... was fucking EPIC! lol...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WITH THE F'N CAPTAIN LOGO! BOSS!


WHAAAAAAATT??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
WHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTT?????????????????????????


Alright, that was pretty awesome.:lmao


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Lmao THAT was AWESOME.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why the hell did he just attack Foley and not Cena?!?! 

Know your enemy Rock! KNOW YOUR ENEMY!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THANK YOU ROCKY!!!


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

ROCKY


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Arrive.

Rock Bottom

Leave.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Now that was funny


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Somewhere Steve Austin is clapping.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL!! THANK YOU ROCK! PLANT THAT FOLEY BITCH!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Rock!!!


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

ABOUT DAMN TIME


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ this Cena lovefest sickens me....Cena is not the greatest


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's what Mick get for trying to recreate "That's your life".


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FUCK YOU FOLEY!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ok im NOT gonna play skyrim......too late


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No point in that whatsoever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why the hell did he just attack Foley and not Cena?!?! 

Know your enemy Rock! KNOW YOUR ENEMY!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would of been better if Cena gave Foley an AA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rock you asshole i was enjoying that


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome Rock


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Thank you Rocky.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> LOL at some idiots in this thread saying this is bad, it's SUPPOSED to be bad.


im sorry, what in the fuck? youre a dumb shit.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

trolololol

problem, foley?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF Dwayne...YOU ROCK BOTTOMED THE WRONG GUY!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, okay, enough bullshit. Channel changed.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock Just came out and Rock bottom Foley damn Leave 

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Uhm.. SCSA > Rock.

That segment was better when Stock Cold did it.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*FUCK YOU ROCK!!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fuck it, that shit was pretty lame. Hoping it was gonna go somewhere but I guess not.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have no problem with any part of that segment. So bad it was good. Better than whatever normally would take its place at least.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Rock just put on some of the best TV in months without saying a single word.

Awesome


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rock comes out, Rock Bottoms Mick Foley, then walks out. FUCKING HILARIOUS!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Tomorrow they'll be an article on how Vince was pissed backstage that Cena got ZERO crowd response in his home town..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Stone Cold Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Foley just ruined his legacy, you can fuck off now Mick, please. 
THANK YOU ROCKY CHANTS, now please.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone wanna bet that thats the only rock spot we see tonight?


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't care who hates on that I was cracking up. Very funny and Cena played it off great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Give me some fucking wrestling please.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

More twatter plugs


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

unscripted? seeing how things were going ape shit i guess they just sent rock to get some life out of the crowd


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Social media mania? Great, now they've named it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

didn't recognize the rock at first without a via satellite logo next to him


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If I was planning on ordering Survivor Series based on the strength of the go home show, this would make me NOT order it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FELLA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Piss off, Sheamus :side:.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Whats the deal with all this twitter/facebook stuff on the store please just stop


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the great blanc!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THANK YOU ROCK!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Typical Rock.....stealing from Stone Cold.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Too bad I missed the Rock Bottom as I was just switching tabs and was too excited.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

let me guess another sheamus victory?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

korndogg123 said:


> Rock comes out, Rock Bottoms Mick Foley, then walks out. FUCKING HILARIOUS!


Really HILARIOUS


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What an awkward as fuck segment. :lmao Hilarious for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheamus and justin now that is epic


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Foley just ruined his legacy, you can fuck off now Mick, please.
> THANK YOU ROCKY CHANTS, now please.


Calm down dude, you know that segment and Mick respecting Cena was purposely suppose to be bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank you, actual wrestling on a WRESTLING show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus had to present to Justin Beiber. That'll help his image.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh god Bieber


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

All American American jobbing machine.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Great White.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

swagger to be squashed?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bieber? Best _male?_


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Swagger vs Sheamus. i would absolutely *love* to see this on PPV one day


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank fuck Rock planted Foley and ended that fucking bullshit.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

justin bieber t-shirt....


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh man, that segment was awesome simply because The Rock did that to that fat ass piece of monkey crap, Mick Foley. Hopefully Cena is next tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fuck bieber.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So would anyone really bet against Sheamus in this match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, its only 9:30? I feel like this show has been on forever.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Was absolutely pointless. I am so sick of all this twitter shit.

The WWE better be getting paid a crap load for the amount of plugs they give.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't think Sheamus has ever faced Swagger. This should be interesting.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

A Bro Kick to Justin Bieber is the only thing I can think of that would be better than that Rock Bottom.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

omg Swagger vs Sheamus, this is gonna be good


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Look, we now have Sheamus' new jobber......Jack Swagger.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Rock coming out looked like an audible to me. That segment was so ridiculously lame they needed a quick way out of it, so they sent Rock out. Foley didn't even look like he knew that Rock bottom was coming lol.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian's Injury might actually help him. He doesn't have to job to any face that faces him every week. It was tough for me to see him lose every week and I'm practically a Sheamus Mark.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TheRock316AE is to Rock as JDMan is to Triple H, it seems. Entertainment. 

Rock Bottom was awesome.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Potentially a good match.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for the rock....


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

That was ok. But that segment as a whole was a HUGE waste of time. .. And now THIS match. It's like WWE is intentionally putting on a bad show.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Lawler


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

JCarbo04 said:


> Oh man, that segment was awesome simply because The Rock did that to that fat ass piece of monkey crap, Mick Foley. Hopefully Cena is next tonight.


Rock bottoom John cena on the table.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LegendSeeker said:


> Calm down dude, you know that segment and Mick respecting Cena was purposely suppose to be bad.


Purposely bad? Oh how the WWE has fallen.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

RAW sucks so far tonight.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

down_nola said:


> Rock coming out looked like an audible to me. That segment was so ridiculously lame they needed a quick way out of it, so they sent Rock out. Foley didn't even look like he knew that Rock bottom was coming lol.


You're wrong.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> So would anyone really bet against Sheamus in this match?


Nope.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

its like they love trolling the iwc


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

God I want to see Punk knee Rocky in the face.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Christian's Injury might actually help him. He doesn't have to job to any face that faces him every week. It was tough for me to see him lose every week and practically a Sheamus Mark.


That's the bright side to the injury. When he returns, the storylines will shift and he will be able to find a starting point.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

that moment was pretty good i don't get it why people compain it u sucks


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol i think something big is going to happen at the end of raw


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid12 said:


> God I want to see Punk knee Rocky in the face.


Would be hilarious... and then reaction on here would be hilarious with people going apeshit and telling Punk to fuck off.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

A Barrett win tonight would all but confirm Orton's team winning at Survivor Series.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

This show feels like a fuckin ripoff so far. Rock is there, but they aren't using him. They're just running the worst segments they've run in months just to see how many people will stay tuned in to wait for The Rock's segment.

This feels more like a fuckin social experiment to test our tolerance to SHITTY programming than it seems like an attempt at an exciting show.




ToddTheBod said:


> Christian's Injury might actually help him. He doesn't have to job to any face that faces him every week. It was tough for me to see him lose every week and practically a Sheamus Mark.


I don;'t think so. WWE has booked him so poorly, the crowd cheered when it was announced that Christian wouldn't be participating in the PPV due to an injury.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Purposely to be bad? Oh how the WWE has fallen.


Agreed, and I have no interest in Foley, this whole thing just to put Cena over? again? now Foley can go to his comedy BS, and stay there please.
horrendous segment, one of the worst of all time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol i think something big is going to happen at the end of raw


What, Rock or Cena fight to build some interest in this match because god knows it's not like anyone thinks Awesome Truth has a chance in hell of winning.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That Foley/Cena promo was horrible and hilarious for the wrong reasons. Can't believe they brought Foley back just to try to get people to like Cena


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> TheRock316AE is to Rock as JDMan is to Triple H, it seems. Entertainment.
> 
> Rock Bottom was awesome.




good point lol 

now we need to ID the mega jomo mark.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> A Barrett win tonight would all but confirm Orton's team winning at Survivor Series.


Orton's team is winning regardless. I don't see any chance in Barrett's team winning.

Barrett beating Orton for a second time in a row would keep his push going strong. I'm hoping he doesn't get pinned until Survivor Series, and if they don't want Barrett winning tonight they end it in a disqualification.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone care that John Cena Sr. is trending? This is getting too much.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock will getting boo?LOL thats is funny to Looking foward


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Watching the Foley/Cena segment you know wrestling is in the shitter.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena Sr. is a perfect heel :lmao


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

we're only half way through


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Announcers discussing trending topics on Twitter will never gel with me, and I'm a vocal Cole Miner.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

nba2k10 said:


> Lol i think something big is going to happen at the end of raw



dont get your hopes too high...

also, the WWE broadcast is full of shit....John Cena Sr. is NOT trending worldwide on twitter at all...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm usually not too critical but RAW fucking sucks tonight


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Vickie chants? wtf?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they need Foley to put over Cena in his hometown....yeah


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Agreed, and I have no interest in Foley, this whole thing just to put Cena over? again? now Foley can go to his comedy BS, and stay there please.
> horrendous segment, one of the worst of all time.


I love how Cena said it was terrible. Vince must be going ape shit backstage right now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Idk what everyone been saying but Vickie looks actually good. Better in person


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Would be hilarious... and then reaction on here would be hilarious with people going apeshit and telling Punk to fuck off.


One can only dream huh?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG the announcer are pissing me off.

Can they not just talk about the match!

Wher is Clay? Where is Truth & Miz?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

man these three hour RAWs just drag on...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

im glad barrett is here tonight 

surprised this match is getting time


----------



## Shane_O_Mac (Jan 3, 2007)

Honestly, what the hell is this we are watching? I cant believe i have stayed up til this hour to be forced into becoming a cena fan, cringing at an awful segment which Foley looked uncomfortable doing! 

It might be a three hour special but to me its three hours wasted on crap promos and segments instead of building up to what is supposed to be one of the top ppv's in the WWE calender.

Raw got Rocked? Raw is crock more like.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Enjoying this match. Hoping Barrett/Orton gets good time too.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know what's been up with the production lately, but they seem to be missing more critical spots in the last couple weeks than I ever remember.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this a battle of who can pound their chest the hardest? 

Meh match.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE GREAT WHITE WINS


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

vickie is looking ugly as always...looks like a cross dressing man.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I really don't know why they do 3 hour shows, they're always so pointless. Always.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is everyone after Clay, NO one said he was here tonight. If you heard last week, Laurinitis said he didn't want to waste him in front of a Liverpool crowd, it means he's got something big in store for him.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was underwhelming.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a shameful thing lobsterhead.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the drunk dude making fun of Sheamus' battle cry. That's exactly what I'm thinking everytime I see it. It's annoying.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

ovationz~ for Sheamus


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Vickie and her fucking screaming....


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I like how people are blaming Mick Foley for the segment.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poontang your ass out of here


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the Irish Superman


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This match deserved 15-20 minutes on PPV, even though I'm glad Sheamus won. That and a storyline. Sure, they can have a match, but why would Swagger and Sheamus face each other right now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was meh at best, but at least it wasn't a crap promo segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is this a battle of who can pound their chest the hardest?
> 
> Meh match.


lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Last night...week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dem sluts botch


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are The Bellas just hookers now? 

They seem to just hang around backstage & flirt with anybody that walks by.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

only commentators tap to the ankle lock these days. I keep thinking 'John Laryngitis' cheers Santino.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bella just botched on the promo.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BELLA WHORES


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woo Woo Woo You Blow It!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No, she really ment last night.

Punk fucked the both of them.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I laughed...what happened last night Bellas?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

last nite week whatever lol


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol a botch the twin said last night and she said last week


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

They might as well not even have backstage segments. Absolutely terrible. BTW, Ryder sucks


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Bellas are really whores.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope Ryder gets a Rock Bottom too.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Ryder saved that segment.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was awkward.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lmao Ryder got dumped by the Bella Twins before they were even anything official...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bella's still have a job


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder is getting good TV time tonight. (Y)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems Vickie's guys are going on a little losing streak.. Wonder how this ends up.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bellas botch


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

bella botch without even being in the ring


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zack Ryder is turning into a little John Cena with all that merch he got on him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder getting krazy screen time


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

You really realize how good Christian made Sheamus look. Swagger/Sheamus was boring as heck. Sheamus isn't ready for his monster push.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Seeing Ricardo and ADR in a club fist pumping would be hilarious.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

omg so cheesy, ive been patient enough


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool promo....
Wow, and then the theme song for the PPV hits, and it feels as gay as possible.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Bellas get way, way, way more TV time than Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> LOL @ the drunk dude making fun of Sheamus' battle cry. That's exactly what I'm thinking everytime I see it. It's annoying.


lol, i missed that. can anybody get a gif up?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Team Orton is 2-1 over Team Barrett, let just hope Orton beats Barrett later and maybe Wade might actually get the big win at SS.


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

Rock should give Ryder a rock bottom too! Just so I could enjoy the reaction here.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

No more Zack Ryder damn it


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never been on the Ryder bandwagon.....I honestly think he's an overhyped peice of garbage.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

just bring it now!!

I want Brodus vs Morrison right now!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It seems Vickie's guys are going on a little losing streak.. Wonder how this ends up.


They are going to turn on her. I just don't know who Vickie is going to add as replacements.


----------



## amier (Jan 27, 2004)

ToddTheBod said:


> No, she really ment last night.
> 
> Punk fucked the both of them.


LOl thats what i said


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

As far as The Rock coming out and rock bottoming Foley, that was a bit of a waste. They may have actually killed their rating for the remainder of the show. A lot of people were tuned in to see a Rock/Cena confrontation and after seeing them in the ring together it may have either made people think that was it, or it may have just killed the buzz anyway. Also, I can't believe that was the reunion of Rock and Foley... I know Foley had it coming but still.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I've seen TNA IMPACT! episodes this year that were MUCH better than this.. and that's saying alot.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bellas should work as hookers and give fans blowjobs too, lol.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

WWE in 2011, where greater importance is placed not on who is the world champ but who has the most Twitter followers.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> You really realize how good Christian made Sheamus look. Swagger/Sheamus was boring as heck. Sheamus isn't ready for his monster push.


Sheamus rocks in the ring, bullshit.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mick Foely will screw The Rock at SS i sure about that.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Svart said:


> lol, i missed that. can anybody get a gif up?


I wish I could screencap it. It was a dude in the front row center, standing up. He had a button down blue shirt on and a beer in one hand.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep this clown Ryder off TV. two segments is too much for him and a waste of time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at the Ryder hate.

Honestly what can the WWE do to satisfy people? At this point I'm convinced nothing. I'll admit this show hasn't been good but FUCK, would it kill you people not bitch the entire thing?

Or at least do it in a manner that isn't moronic.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lame joke Jerry.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Database error huh?

The show is so bad the forum can't be bothered to stay up either.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate Kelly Kelly it's beyond a joke


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kelly would get it


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kelly Kelly/The Rock kiss moment plz.make it happen Vince


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Over 1 hour 30 mins of complete and utter garbage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Diva's division is beyond terrible. Even for Diva standards.*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Random divas match....

Noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kelly kelly now? fuu im gona make some food


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SEX SANTA!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

bathroom break


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> :lmao at the Ryder hate.
> 
> Honestly what can the WWE do to satisfy people? At this point I'm convinced nothing. I'll admit this show hasn't been good but FUCK, would it kill you people not bitch the entire thing?


When they can string two segments in a row that don't suck, maybe. What's been good about this show anyway besides the tag match in hour one?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bitch


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I've said it once and I'll say it again, Alicia Fox is the best looking diva on the roster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> Bellas should work as hookers and give fans blowjobs too, lol.


Whos to say they don't


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

time killer


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Fucking sexy she is.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

"modelling is how i got into the WWE"....no, Kelly, you got into the WWE because you're a gigantic cock-sucking cunt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Modeling is how I got into the WWE!
Wow, that just says it all. Wow.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Since when is Maxim a big deal?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Do the Iwc see why we want the attitude era back lol. but i mark'd for rock, rock bottoming mick foley.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Hazzard said:


> Over 1 hour 30 mins of complete and utter garbage.


Followed with a Kelly Kelly match...the garbage continues.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

NO MORE KELLY KELLY!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

my 38th favourite all time maxim cover.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryder rocks, end of. Are people thick or what that they're taking this crappy show out on him?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

They picked a really horrible picture for the cover. She can manage to not look weird in the face, but they didn't bother finding one of those.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fox is at ringside, yeah shes blowing someone


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where the fuck is my big homie Brodus?

This better end in less than 3 minutes.

And btw the wierd cry thing Natalya and Beth do pisses me the fuck off, it's so fucking goofy.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

If Kelly is "natural" I don't even wanna know what this guy considers plastic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't stand the way she always wears the towns jersey to get cheap cheers, I'd boo the hell outta her for that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AnotherDamnAlias said:


> stfu you bitch ass hater, your mum would kill your ugly ass just to be with the rock for one night


lol someone wants Dwayne's johnson.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i want kelly kelly Kiss me


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

FUCK YOU KELLY KELLY....


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> Since when is Maxim a big deal?



since WWE went PG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, do they want me to hate Kelly Kelly? Putting her in a Tom Brady jersey?!?! Come on! Yeah they are sucking up to Boston, but almost nobody else likes the Patriots.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

There's gotta be something big or major planned because they seem to be getting matches over quick and fast.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Are you fucking serious? 


KILL THEM ALL!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again, Alicia Fox is the best looking diva on the roster.


WHAT???!!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Roll up Roll up for Kelly Kelly's new finisher.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Typical woman's match. Damn Kellyx2 sucks and not even in a good way.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I went upstairs to get my phone and the match is over? :lmao


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelly and Alicia are hideous.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

why they need to booked these crappy diva matches? just scrap the whole division already!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Who did Natalya piss off?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wtf was that?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Modeling is how I got into the WWE!
> Wow, that just says it all. Wow.


Well at least she's honest


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least the divas match was short. That's a plus.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

SAME FUCKING DIVA'S MATCH EVERY FUCKING WEEK. 


Beyond a joke.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That lasted ten seconds. Poor Natalya. She's buried.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why are they jobbing out Natalya every week and literally giving NO heat to Beth/Natalya. It just doesn't make any sense. I know they don't put much emphasis, but at least keep the feud balanced.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Walmart should just have a WWE Movie section already.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

Another roll up by K2... fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, I love how WWE try to make out the fact that if woman is on the cover of Maxim than that's the only thing that should matter to that woman. Pfft, forget about individuality and being independent.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not really one to complain, but I'm bored right now.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

1hr 15 to save this Raw and we have a tag match that's gonna suck.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Crap - advertising - crap - advertising... 

fpalm


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Well at least she's honest


p sure it was more than modelling that got her into the WWE...


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I've been watching the show without following the forum.

Am I the only one who finds the show absolutely horrible so far? The Foley/Cena segment was a complete fail from start to finish. I've never seen something so boring. Foley could of been used in a much better way.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So let me get this right... 3 hour Raw? And they still couldn't find the time to give the divas a match with a fair length.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kelly Kelly's finisher is officially the roll-up.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

TBH they can have bad shows week after week just as longas the PPV Go home shows are good and serve a purpose, which they haven't really done in ages.


Also, wtf was that? Definatly giving K2 a roll up as her finisher in WWE12 now.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't believe Rock rock bottomed Foley. I was looking forward to a Rock and Sock reunion  Instead we got this "force Cena into giving a speech" This is your Life segment


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

How can they be called the Divas of Doom if one of them can't even win matches unless against unknowns.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Ryder rocks, end of. Are people thick or what that they're taking this crappy show out on him?


He sucks almost as much as tonight's show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Orton/Barrett being 10+ minutes please. Especially if they can go a different way than their two poor PPV matches.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i don't usually complain about raw, but this is awful. just want it to end so i can sleep.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck you WWE for this bullshit. We've seen a million times already. Beth or Nattie are about to put Kelly in their finisher and she somehow rolls them up for a three count. They might as well cancel the division but at least it doesn't take much time to end. Or it does since we have to sit through another five minutes of commercials in exchange for one minute of eye candy.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyone single former WWE employee that's been on Afterbuzz has said that Vince doesn't care about the divas. It was obvious years ago, how are you guys not getting this yet? That division exists to assure the casual fans that WWE is a gender-equal company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Theproof said:


> He sucks almost as much as tonight's show.


Certainly no one can have a differing opinion than you.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Average show until now.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw the opening segment at the gym, and just got home. Did I miss any more Rock? And I can't seem to find a stream. HELP!


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

When Rock was walking up the ramp I sort of got the feeling he was legit pissed about having to go out and Rock Bottom Foley, like he didn't want to do it, did anyone else get that vibe? maybe it's just me.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Hopefully something big happens with Rock because this has be piss poor.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I've been watching the show without following the forum.
> 
> Am I the only one who finds the show absolutely horrible so far? The Foley/Cena segment was a complete fail from start to finish. I've never seen something so boring. Foley could of been used in a much better way.


Nope, it's terrible. We're going to look back and realize we would have been better entertained by 3 hours of commercials, and possibly feel better about it too.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dominant divas who dominate..............nobody, cool


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

adil_909 said:


> i don't usually complain about raw, but this is awful. just want it to end so i can sleep.


me too *cries*

i keep watching in hope, even though i know its futile.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

This did not need to be a 3 hour raw. just sayin...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The team with the two champions should really win. Yeah.....


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

3 hour show and can't give them 5 mins? And same roll up finish for the last month can't possible entertain anyone.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay debut next week.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Brodus making his debut next week


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

No Brodus Clay debut....well its not really his debut


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Seriously?! The fuck is John Morrison going to do now?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! No Brodus debut again! 

Shouldn't they put Brodus on The Rock show to ensure that more viewers have a chance to see him? lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HOMBRE MAGAZINE


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lauranitis needs to go....he was good at first, and I gave him a chance, but he's just terrible now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO IS A BOSS


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricardo's facial expressions are the f'n best!


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Hazzard said:


> When Rock was walking up the ramp I sort of got the feeling he was legit pissed about having to go out and Rock Bottom Foley, like he didn't want to do it, did anyone else get that vibe? maybe it's just me.


I got that as well. But it might just be the fact that he can actually act.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brodus Clay delayed again.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fuck this "next week" gimmick for brodus....clay should bury funk man like right now


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait. This was a 3 hour RAW? So Did the Rock opened the show? I only saw him Rock bottom Foley.


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Well once again i got fucked over by WWE, all i want to see is big brute kick some ass. FUCK WWE! this 3 hour promo sucks!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically Johnny said "I'm impartial, but I don't like CM Punk".....lol!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn't Brodus won't debut tonight again, next week better be huge for my boy Bordus Clay.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

screwjob coming up at survivor series...or even before so?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Brye said:


> Certainly no one can have a differing opinion than you.


Sure he can. I was just giving my opinion about what he said.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> When Rock was walking up the ramp I sort of got the feeling he was legit pissed about having to go out and Rock Bottom Foley, like he didn't want to do it, did anyone else get that vibe?


No, he's just a great actor, but who wouldn't be pissed about this pathetic forced segment? unbelievable how desperate they're with Cena.
they ruined Foley, they ruined everything.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

When will Nash get here i wanna hear the NWO theme


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Wait. This was a 3 hour RAW? So Did the Rock opened the show? I only saw him Rock bottom Foley.


It opened with JR taking the Michael Cole challenge. The less said about that the better.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

RAW GETS ROCKED!!! 

I think Rock has been on TV for less than a minute in the first two hours.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

these three hour RAWs are really too much


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Divas division was more interesting when K2 was champ...that's how bad it's gotten now.*


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Wait. This was a 3 hour RAW? So Did the Rock opened the show? I only saw him Rock bottom Foley.


That's been it so far.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz is here


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

oh yeah miz/truth promo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Everytime I see Alberto smiling I think of Robert from Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Wait. This was a 3 hour RAW? So Did the Rock opened the show? I only saw him Rock bottom Foley.


that's all youre going to see...im not hopeful for anything more tonight including the rock. It's really fucking sad. I was expecting epic backstage promos/action, back and forth jabbering. I just guess I expect too much from creative these days.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> It opened with JR taking the Michael Cole challenge. The less said about that the better.



Cool. Thanks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh no... we have two matches to go and one hour. I want a full hour of Rock!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No, he's just a great actor


You lost it when you said that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the two men conspiracy trip


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Did Matt Striker shrink?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Truth looks befuddled, lol.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

A 10 minutes Raw would of been enough tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao weak attack


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

weak beatdown


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Robert Barone is assualting CM Punk.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk Finally hit on The Rock(Car)!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They really keep trying with Alberto. When will they realize people don't give a fuck....


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i get to watch brodus clay debut live last week in hershey, pa!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at a ref pulling ADR away. :lmao*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If he's only gonna do that I would assume Punk still makes it to the ring.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Everytime I see Alberto smiling I think of Robert from Everybody Loves Raymond.


Good call haha


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Way to make sure Punk doesn't make it to this Sunday, Berto.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point, they are ruining Brodus' debut. No one is going to care when it finally happens.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Screw off WWE. *Stop holding Brodus Clay down.*


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the miz/truth promo was better than jomo's without saying a word, amirite?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Everytime I see Alberto smiling I think of Robert from Everybody Loves Raymond.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

DEL RIO DID IT FOR THE ROCK


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone else going to raw live next week?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Man, I'm glad they ran with that workplace safety angle. I mean, it's not like Punk didn't just get jumped from behind.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WE WANT BRODUS


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So people don't give a shit that punk gets attacked.

Do they show these backstage segments to the crowd?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Did this chic in the anti-drug commercial just throw up a picture, and a trophy?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That commercial was f'n gross....


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I think a 3 hour show consisting of The Rock lining up everyone in the back tonight and rock bottoming them would make better ratings than (insert an american sporting analogy that has no chance of happening but if it did it would make great ratings) The Cleveland Browns beat the Greenbay Packers in the SuperBowl 100-3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know what I could do without? People puking and making puking sounds in my commercials.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Man, I'm glad they ran with that workplace safety angle. I mean, it's not like Punk didn't just get jumped from behind.


*Wrestlers to walk out in protest again. Book it!*


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

If Del Rio really wanted to end Punk he should have attacked him with a chair and just crippled him right there. Why don't they use their heads.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ricardo looks like a Peter Lorre caricature.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I dont know what to say about this episode. Is it good or is it bad? I really don't know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo has his own ring annoncer, my hero


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

main event at 10:00...either this is going to be the longest ME in raw history, or there's something epic planned for the last half hour.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

should have show do the handicap and have punk come out austin style


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ricardo gets the shit beat out of him every single week and keeps coming back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

boring tag match time, at the top of the hour, so The Rock is in the main event segment.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Del Rio's here? Time for a piss break


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No reaction whatso ever


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, HOMBRE is a real magazine?!?!?!?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Ricardo gets his ass kicked every week and returns every week like nothing happened. Like a boss.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I was really hoping the Rock's appearance would be like when he was Hollywood Rock in 03. A lot of backstage segments with people backstage. The Rock was at his best and HILARIOUS back then.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo should of been on that cover


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dynastynyy said:


> main event at 10:00...either this is going to be the longest ME in raw history, or there's something epic planned for the last half hour.


brodus clay might debut, plus there still rock/cena/truth/miz

maybe even NASH


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ALL WILL SUFFER.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just realised ricardo can botch the shit out of his intros and no-one will know the difference, apart from the spanish of course.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Punk is able to make it out to the ring after that brutal attack.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Robert Barone is assualting CM Punk.


:lmao Can't believe I never picked up on that. Holy shit. Never will be able to look at Del Rio the same.

LMAO Hombre magazine.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Si-motherfucking-lence!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Is this the first t-shirt Henry has ever had?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Mark Henry got Merch!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heel vs. heel match? Never mind, it's a tag team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IM BUYING THAT T SHIRT


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Punk is able to make it out to the ring after that brutal attack.*


I wouldn't count on it, was a pretty gruesome attack


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The ratings just went up! Only Mark Henry can save us tonight!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I want that Hall of Pain shirt so bad. Ironically, I won't be able to get it in my size.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sick shirt


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm so getting this mark t-shirt


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn that shirt is cool as fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A friend of mind said that Mark Henry looks like a black Stay Puft Marshmallow man....

And I have to think that it would be awesome if Henry's character is that he is actually the new incarnation of Gozer the Gozerian, Gozer the Destructor, Vulguss Zildralthor the Traveler!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

You know who I don't give a fuck about?

Big Show.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> main event at 10:00...either this is going to be the longest ME in raw history, or there's something epic planned for the last half hour.


Yeah I wonder if someone from the attitude era will return or something. They haven't really promoted much about this episode so it's kinda anyone's guess!


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just realized the WWE Champ and WHC Champ are teaming. Wow, those belts are so worthless these days. It's sad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I dislike Big Show more than I dislike Kelly Kelly


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Hombre magazine.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I want that shirt


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> So people don't give a shit that punk gets attacked.
> 
> Do they show these backstage segments to the crowd?


They do, up on the large screen.

My god, I've got nothing good to say about this show. Weak opening, weak matches, weak foley/cena segment, pointless miz/truth segment, even more pointless del rio segments. Did Rio not just say he'd prevent Punk from going to SS? All he did was throw him into a truck and punch him. He didn't even bother to shove the refs out of the way.
If I were in that crowd, I'd ask for a refund because this show is astoundingly embarassing. Every last aspect of it.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

trying to sell the injury


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holy fuck Punk IS NOT HUMAN!!!! *


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Punk is able to make it out to the ring after that brutal attack.*


I don't know, thrown into a truck and then punched in the arm several times.

Few wrestlers can come back from a beat down like that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that big CM Punk sign is pretty awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Del Rio is running away from the guy with an injury. 

"Believe the Hipe" sign. Some fan in the WWE Universe needs spell check!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BOOOOOOOring match, at least Henry is there, and now it's Mark RATINGS-MERCHANDISE Henry.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Ricardo gets the shit beat out of him every single week and keeps coming back.


that wouldve been so much better than a boring tag match. This raw is sooooooooooo disappointing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay WWE... despite the terrible show the crowd gets up for Punk.. listen to the bloody fans already <_<


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> You know who I don't give a fuck about?
> 
> Big Show.


I still don't know why he's getting multiple WHC opportunities.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Henry finally has a shirt.
Doin' big things!


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

lol i created some months ago where's the hall of pain shirt 

here it is


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> RAW GETS ROCKED!!!
> 
> I think Rock has been on TV for less than a minute in the first two hours.


rock is coming up...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why doesn't Big Show just use the punch right away? *


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

look out for new merchandise #1, MARK HENRY


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Mark and Show wrestling with their shirt


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Not going to lie, I thought it was 11 o'clock. It's only 10. Hm...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

it's sad we can not see Punk/Rock


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk is no selling the arm :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole to Lawler = "You are so 1995"

OK, that was a good line, lol.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Crowd only cares for Punk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good crowd!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone just got a free tent


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol we went to a wrestling show and a pushing contest broke out.*


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish Show and Henry would stop making out. Come on, put Show in the Hall of Pain.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

someone is singing the big show's theme lulz


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why doesn't Big Show just use the punch right away? *


which is why it's a fucking stupid move


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Good crowd!


good crowd in a smark city? why i never...


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Mark Henry v Big Show Iron Man Match please.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why doesn't Big Show just use the punch right away? *


Because... erm... the opponent could dodge it if he's not dazed enough?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are they giving away both World Title matches for the PPV by having the champions & contenders wrestle each other? 

I understand they do that every week anyway, but to me, it would probably be better to not have the World Title PPV opponents wrestle before the matches take place.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why doesn't Big Show just use the punch right away? *


Stupidity.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's kinda unbelievable that Show can't slam Henry. When not so many years ago, Show was chokeslamming Henry.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I preferred it when The Rock was the most electrifying man in SPORTS entertainment. Mainly because it was true, most electrifying man in ALL of entertainment? Not so much.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

anyone wanna take me up on a bet that they break the ring again tonight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

starship.paint said:


> Because... erm... the opponent could dodge it if he's not dazed enough?


*Well no he couldn't. He easily slaps their chests...easily punches them elsewhere. It's just a stupid move.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"WHY YOU DID THAT?!"


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol no-one wants a piece of Big Show


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

So is Big Show still considered a main eventer? Or more of a novelty main eventer?


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

these commercials make me crazy

im never gonna watch raw live again

never before , never again


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Barrett/Orton rematch is tonight too, IIRC, so I doubt this match will last too long.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "WHY YOU DID THAT?!"


"I TAGGED YOU!" lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, a black man and a Hispanic man not getting along.

Good ole racial stereotypes.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So for all that talk about the youth movement and declining size of the wrestlers:

Mark Henry is 40, billed at 412 lb
Big Show is 39, billed at 485 lb
Del Rio is 34, billed at 239 lb (only where he is because he plays politics backstage)
Punk is 33, billed at 218

Punk and Del Rio i'll give you are in the prime of their careers, and at least not Roidtista2 size. but how by any stretch of the world are Big Show/Henry a move to the right direction?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> anyone wanna take me up on a bet that they break the ring again tonight?


I'll take you up on that bet. I have a thing for beating spastics in bets


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial break? Oh no, not again. The show has been 40 minutes and 80 minutes of it has been commercials. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dynastynyy said:


> anyone wanna take me up on a bet that they break the ring again tonight?




yes pls.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I lol'ed at the fact alberto is arguing with henry


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> No, he's just a great actor, but who wouldn't be pissed about this pathetic forced segment? unbelievable how desperate they're with Cena.
> they ruined Foley, they ruined everything.


Fuck you're annoying, shut the fucking TV off then.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Alberto still remembers being carted out a PPV because of that punch.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

TheRock316 said:


> these commercials make me crazy
> 
> im never gonna watch raw live again
> 
> never before , never again


I felt same way when I watched RAW live for the first time.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Why doesn't Big Show just use the punch right away? *


Gotta build up the special meter first.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> these commercials make me crazy
> 
> im never gonna watch raw live again
> 
> never before , never again



Unsure if you've ever seen television before, but the commercials pay for the show that's on.

You can gripe about commercials happening during the matches...but frankly, if they agreed to make it any other way, they would just shorten the matches and still keep all the goop in between matches. It's a reality, but that goop is what made WCW special and what made Austin/Rock era special. Not entirely, but in good part. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Who miss old school "BOOOOORING" chants now?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Now they are reading tweets. Nothing must be trending.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHERES BRODUS CLAY


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Big Slow just fucking retire already


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

octagon888 said:


> Unsure if you've ever seen television before, but the commercials pay for the show that's on.
> 
> You can gripe about commercials happening during the matches...but frankly, if they agreed to make it any other way, they would just shorten the matches and still keep all the goop in between matches. It's a reality, but that goop is what made WCW special and what made Austin/Rock era special. Not entirely, but in good part. It's not going anywhere.


there was a time when the WWE used to televise matches without commercials....maybe you dont remember it, but thats how it was for 15+ years. You know who used to interrupt matches for commercials before anyone else? WCW.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> WHERES BRODUS CLAY


Not on this week.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

end this match
boring as hell


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i like how all of a sudden King is now marking for punk and cole hates him


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Michael Cole, eat a fucking dick you cocksucking motherfucking shiteating son of a whore.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Rock316AE said:


> Who miss old school "BOOOOORING" chants now?


Lance Storm?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> WHERES BRODUS CLAY


*Not appearing til next week apparently. *


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ King praising Punk when he was criticizing him through the whole match at MITB.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> So for all that talk about the youth movement and declining size of the wrestlers:
> 
> Mark Henry is 40, billed at 412 lb
> Big Show is 39, billed at 485 lb
> ...



lol I know this is just his billed weight but there is no way Punk is even close to 218. More like 190-200.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet Show Music!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

holy shit what a kick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor punk when he fails to win the title hes gonna have to feud with Cole.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

so punk is winning the title this sunday


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

welp...at least we know for sure that ADR is dropping the title at SS. Thank fuck.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Theproof said:


> lol I know this is just his billed weight but there is no way Punk is even close to 218. More like 190-200.


Oh, I agree completely. And Big Show isn't 485lb, either. but at least the billed weight is some "official" number.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh man, just found out Community was cancelled mid season. How stupid by NBC.

Anyways, hopefully ADR winning means Punk is getting the title.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

poor punk


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

here we go Rock is coming out


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Del Rio pins Punk.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk might just win this Sunday.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Just made me a real BA sandwich. Salami, cheese, and BUFFALO CHICKEN. Yum. o, I forgot.. raw is on.. whatever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk needs to stay away from Big Show dude is always fucking up his career.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh so punk is winning at SS
Nice.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Not appearing til next week apparently. *


that sucks 

del rio being booked strong 3 weeks in a row now, surely punk wins?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, most of you should be happy. Punk's going to win this Sunday. I know I am. Enough Del Rio. Just make Ricardo the champ!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HOLY FUCK PUNK had to correct Del Rio because he attacked the wrong arm. :lmao*


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> welp...at least we know for sure that ADR is dropping the title at SS. Thank fuck.


Not necessarily. Heels can look good going into the PPV and win. Del Rio looked good on the RAW before Hell in a Cell and won the title, so anything can happen.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

ADR got the wrong arm lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ace needs to threaten to take his jacket off again


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

octagon888 said:


> Unsure if you've ever seen television before, but the commercials pay for the show that's on.
> 
> You can gripe about commercials happening during the matches...but frankly, if they agreed to make it any other way, they would just shorten the matches and still keep all the goop in between matches. It's a reality, but that goop is what made WCW special and what made Austin/Rock era special. Not entirely, but in good part. It's not going anywhere.


well in holland we are aware of commercials but not every other ten mins


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

well looks like Punks Winning Sunday


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The WWE Championship is officially WORTHLESS. Such a boring champion...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Oh man, just found out Community was cancelled mid season. How stupid by NBC.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully ADR winning means Punk is getting the title.


Don't worry, you can still watch Whitney! 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Poor Mick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping Del Rio still wins Sunday. Want Punk to win the Rumble.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> there was a time when the WWE used to televise matches without commercials....maybe you dont remember it, but thats how it was for 15+ years. You know who used to interrupt matches for commercials before anyone else? WCW.


What I can remember is late 1980s WWF Superstars giving commercial free matches. There was very little in the way of telecast-driven storyline in between matches. Promos, maybe the once in a great while narrative developer (ie Damian getting Quaked)

But in short, the reason that show was fairly predictable and rote, and why Raw and Nitro took off -- is because they created a product that BUILT UP the supercards. It didn't try to strictly emulate them.

If you want commercial free viewing, then you have to pay-for-that-view.

So this is the model we have now. Like it or not, that's where we're at now. Cards and weekly shows are very different from each other.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

This means nothing, Del Rio will retain the title at SS.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk outpopped Rock. Yeah I said it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

replay of the rock bottom :lmao


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Punk looks so tiny next to Big Show


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, having him come out earlier will automatically make his next appearance tonight be less exciting. It always works that way.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Notice how King is a Punk fan when he's not feuding with Cena.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So Rocky's been on TV for 2 minutes total (counting that replay). That's getting "Rocked".


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Don't worry, you can still watch Whitney! 8*D


Hey now. I'd rather watch her than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock is a beast, even more than 99, nice shirt.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Don't worry, you can still watch Whitney! 8*D


Oh man, thanks for reminding me! That show will definitely make up for it! :cussin:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Breaks let me pissed off.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Oh man, just found out Community was cancelled mid season. How stupid by NBC.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully ADR winning means Punk is getting the title.


I know you're not suppose to shoot the messenger but...FUCK YOU!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

raw sure did get rocked tonight

with his 2 minutes on the screen


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mick foley want to say hello to Rock,but Rock Rock bottomed his friend


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

To those complaining about only 1 brief Rock segment, relax. You know Rock is going to have a in-ring segment from probably 10:50 to 11:15.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Bring on Orton vs Barrett and then we'll have THE ROCK!


----------



## naitchnatureboy (Sep 22, 2011)

WWE just made CM Punk look weak as hell going into the PPV. Del Rio is horrendous and ill be jumping with joy when he drops that title.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

RAW will likely end with Awesome Truth kicking Rock's ass.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock Bottom to Foley after this horrendous segment - surreal mark out moment.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am pretty exciting what The Rock will do.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> I know you're not suppose to shoot the messenger but...FUCK YOU!


It's ok, I'm pissed that I even found out...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

what the fuck is that god awful theme song


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

packers going 9-0 tonight eh? any chance of a 16-0 season?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheRock316 said:


> lol i created some months ago where's the hall of pain shirt
> 
> here it is





blarg_ said:


> RAW will likely end with Awesome Truth kicking Rock's ass.


no please


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just bought the CM Punk belt from online. I think it looks pretty cool.
I waste so much money on clothes! Haha.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SANTINO!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Santino?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Brodus Clay time?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Santino.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Santino > Ryder.

That shirt is hilarious. Kung Fu Warrior shit!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HGF said:


> Brodus Clay time?


Next week.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Santino jobbing to Brodus!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Santino as a Royal Rumble Runner Up = Fail.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Santino getting a good reaction


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit Santino almost won the rumble :lmao


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> what the fuck is that god awful theme song


There's only been one decent theme for wrestling PPV's all year.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

kick his ass Rocky


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Gino DiCampo is looking well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NASH!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

RIP Santino


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Nexy


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I always smile when that theme hits


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nash is going to destroy Santino.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KEVIN MUTHAFUCKIN' NASH!!!!*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> Next week.


Oh joy.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh here we go


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't say I'd ever be happy to see Kevin Nash but..........


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

That last conversation with Cole and Lawler just cements my opinion that Cole is 100x better than him (character wise). Cole make a perfectly legitimate argument about what Del Rio did and how he has every right to do it because of what Punk did to Del Rio on an earlier show, and King disagrees. What a dipshit. Who can even stand Lawler anymore? He's supposed to be the face announcer and he's extremely biased and ignorant while Cole is the logical one. wut?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Popeye's chicken is fucking awesome.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash bout to break Santinos back


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NASH


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no. The show just went even more in the toilet.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

N **** W **** O


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Nash appearing for Santino segment. Random!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Nash.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh boy, Nash coming to squash Santino


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do Wrestlers even bother cutting promos in the ring anymore? They have to know they are going to be interrupted! lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NASHED!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely wasn't looking at the tv and suddenly heard that theme and started to flip out...:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

This could be good considering Nash is responsible for some of the best comedy in wrestling history.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Burying time


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

dat beard


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nash is such a sweet man.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nash keeps botching on the mic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

briskly walking to the ring


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kevin Nash needs to seriously fuck off.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash putting himself over


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Poor Santino.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Santino selling the FUCK out of that big boot


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

:lmao Oh Nash.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

HHH come out


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Booker got a bigger one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Santino is dead.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

[email protected] burying santino must feel like the old "kliq" days


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well....that happened.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dat "adjective"


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

what the fuck is up with kevin nash's neck?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MY BEST FRIEND HHH

TIMEWARP BACK TO 8 YEARS AGO


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Andy Carroll tbh


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whoa Nash don't tear your quad jumping down from the ring,bro.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

So... you _don't_ have to be hired by the WWE to take part in the Royal Rumble?

Good to know.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
And the point?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dat theme


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why oh why do I have a feeling that Nash and Punk is gonna feud for the title soon?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Packers scored again :lmao

This team is ridiculously good.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

dem pecs


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

What the heck is Orton sniffing?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

No problem with Nash.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Every time Nash moves I cringe. Those poor legs of his.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

What a bag of douche.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao orton

booker T outpopped you nash you stupid fuck


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Santino sellin'


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

can someone tell me what purpose nash is serving right now? His character has no one to feud with, and they just seem to be throwing him out there to make examples of people with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It feels like they're booking this show as it happens.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RKO!!!!!!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dat statement made by Nash by jumping down from the apron


dat message


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Santino may not be bluffing he could possible have some sort of champion title again when RAW returns to Boston


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> Every time Nash moves I cringe. Those poor legs of his.


Ditto, also whenever he Jacknifes someone I am expecting him to legit hurt them


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Brye said:


> It feels like they're booking this show as it happens.


Just this Raw? It's like that on every Raw.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Orton will win over Barret.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

This was basically Deja Vu from last week. Same "I got a big pop" nonsense. Is this going anywhere?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nash is still a beast, fuck the haters.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Well.. I have to say, this has been the greatest RAW of all time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AC always has some of the dopest commercials!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck Rock. Raw needs to get Nashed.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

the viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiper


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been calling WWE employee voicemails using Johnny Ace's voice for the last hour hhahahahha

I phoned FCW and left a message saying Johnny had Doink the Clown coming in and all blue chairs were to be spray painted green..for effect. In a dead on Johnny Ace voice.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so why they called this raw is rocked?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Raw has been getting Rocked? More like Raw is a crock, of shit tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THIS RAW HAS DEFINITELY BEEN ROCKED

by the sounds of kevin nash's knees


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TLC - Kevin Nash vs. Triple H


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FUCK NOT ANOTHER GUEST HOST


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jonah Hill on Raw? Why?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

NO! NO! NO! Fuck you Jonah Hill!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol cole isnt even selling the sling around his arm....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, a guest host.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy crap, next week's RAW will be even more garbage than usual.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jonah Hill? Lame. STOP WITH THE GUEST HOSTS!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Skinny Jonah Hill = Eminem


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I loved Superbad and a large part of that was because of Jonah Hill. 

But then he does that terrible Allen Gregory show and NOW he's going to appear on Raw next week. 

Come on man!


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Im buying WWE 12


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Not Jonah Hill!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's not a guest host idiots


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Learning a lot about Lawler tonight. 'Get Him to the Greek' one of his all time favourite films. Kelly Kelly his all time favourite Maxim cover.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

King makes me hate him every time he speaks.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

This raw has gone on for ages


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why are they still doing this????????????????? F MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like Jonah but this crap has to stop!

Lawler, stop talking about video games, you're like 83.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BARRETT BARAGE


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

so we all know how this is gonna end


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kick his ass Barret


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Jonah Hill's weight loss killed him being funny.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Wade always looks good when he's leading a pack.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

barret is boring


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

huge response for Wade


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> He's not a guest host idiots


Then why did they announce him as such? Idiot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Biggest victory of Barrett's career???

You know this dude beat Cena on PPV, right?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton match in 2011 = good/great match.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

This show sucks ass


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT A LEADER


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Barrett reminds me of Chuck from Desperate Housewives.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Average show until now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JCarbo04 said:


> Then why did they announce him as such? Idiot.


I'm not sure if you need a hearing aid or not but they said guest star, not host.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Lawler: a thumb to the eye, and you're out of commission....


really Jerry? That's all it takes?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pre-order? So is Rock DLC?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I came to see The Rock
Fuck you,give me The Great one


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Who the fuck is the guy in the wifebeater?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I usually hate British accents, but Barrett just sounds awesome.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Spoiler - Orton wins with surprise RKO


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

hopefully Barrett wins this


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoever says Barrett can't be a top heel, listen to the crowd. He's getting booed out of a dead crowd.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

orton always gets good pops and much less tv time than cena and punk i give him that


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who is that Homicide clone?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Barret will be pushed some day.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hashtag, DEVENOMIZING


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

hmm, who wants to bet that this ends with everyone fighting in the ring :hmm:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Wish they'd give Barrett more promo time. Love his voice.


No ****


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Could they not have found some bigger names than Hunico and Swagger for Barrett's team?

Actually no, they couldn't have because they have no credible heels on the roster.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade's team looks weak, except for dolph


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They all have to walk the same speed as Orton:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

Mason Ryan should not be on that team. He should be in fcw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wait hold up

is cena not competing tonight?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Who is that Homicide clone?


HUNICO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton coming to a huge pop as always!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Who the fuck is the guy in the wifebeater?


Savio Vega


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Whoever says Barrett can't be a top heel, listen to the crowd. He's getting booed out of a dead crowd.


They're not dead really. Saying that though, he is getting booed from a smarky city. Which is hard for a heel to do.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Average show until now.


That's a huge compliment, considering how utterly bad this show has been. It's been 2 & a half hours of filler material fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> wait hold up
> 
> is cena not competing tonight?


He'll probably be in the Rock's segment to end the show but he wasn't announced for a match tonight.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

2 and a half hours passed and only one short appearance by the Rock


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Who is that Homicide clone?


Hunico.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ Lawler saying Christian has a knee injury. He doesn't even care enough to get the injury right.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fabregas said:


> Spoiler - Orton wins with surprise RKO


I thought a disqualification leading into a brawl between the two groups with the faces clearing the ring was the more obvious outcome.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade/Orton will probably of course end via dq and probably have the two teams brawl.

TNA STYLE


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> wait hold up
> 
> is cena not competing tonight?


It's great isn't it?


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

another commercial awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

More commercials? Fuck off please.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

28 minutes and they're definitely over the time limit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dat brawl incoming


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wonder how many viewers have turned the show off because they couldn't wait any longer for Rock. I watch every week and am having trouble sitting through this.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Jonah Hill = Abysmal Raw 
Raw has been pretty garbage for the last month or so anyway.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

should have downloaded this shit, wasted my fucking night


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I find myself singing Barrett's theme to myself sometimes.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

called WWE Production offices and told the secretary she was in a tag match with the guy from Chuck against Mark Henry and the little mexican guy...all as Johnny Ace hahah I love this voice


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jonah Hill sucks.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Loudness said:


> 2 and a half hours passed and only one short appearance by the Rock


Of course they're going to save it for the end. This makes people watch the entire show, because you keep waiting for some sort of appearance. If they gave him a 10-min segment in the beginning, a lot of people might stop watching.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the last good nic cage movie was........?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It's funny they needed to extend this Raw by another hour for The Rock only to have him appear for 30 seconds with a half hour left.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Raw will obviously end in Miz/Truth/Cena/Foley beating down The Rock


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I find myself singing Barrett's theme to myself sometimes.


You mean you like to sing "Generic Rock Theme #27"?


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

what if Teddy Long comes out

Hold on a minute playas I see 5 vs 5 match right here on raw

fuck SSeries

Holla Holla

*Bangs Aksana


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I find Barrett's wrestling style to be boring.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

TheRock316 said:


> should have downloaded this shit, wasted my fucking night


Me to

Got college in the morning at 8:30 and I agreed to stay up until 4am in the hopes of seeing something interesting tonight.

Last time ever.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jonah Hill has actual talent. This much should be obvious to anyone here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryder should be on team orton, fuck that ryan guy


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Ryder should be on team orton, fuck that ryan guy


Ryder will face Ziggler for the US title


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't know if this was on tv probably not but Hunico was cutting a promo in spanish and was getting major heat lol mostly loud What chants. Then Cody was like if you disrespect any member of this team I'm gonna come out there and kick all your asses. I laughed my ass off but got great heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Rock will be here in a matter of minutes" - Michael Cole

I thought he was already there Cole! lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait a minute, Cole, isn't Rock already there?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HERE COMES THE BRAWL


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabregas said:


> Me to
> 
> Got college in the morning at 8:30 and I agreed to stay up until 4am in the hopes of seeing something interesting tonight.
> 
> Last time ever.


That's what I say after every RAW, yet I find myself once again watching live in this sleep derived state.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

My prediction was right.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like Team Barrett is winning. Nice.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Finally We can see People's champion


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this match ended in a squash? why i wouldve never predicted that when there were EIGHT FUCKING GUYS at ringside...


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh look what a surprising ending


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BRAWL!!!, no Ortons team just rapes them all


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I find Barrett's wrestling style to be boring.




i kinda agree with u.
barrett puts on good matches with daniel bryan and rey mysterio, but his style does not work well with orton. so boring.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

HGF said:


> I thought a disqualification leading into a brawl between the two groups with the faces clearing the ring was the more obvious outcome.


You win.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why would that segment make anyone want to order a PPV? Just curious.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

DZ went right into that floor hard


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

And who wasn't expecting that?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I swear, Mason Ryan just drips sweat of HGH.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

poor hunico lol

team orton looking strong, hopefully they lose :side:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> the last good nic cage movie was........?


Kick Ass?


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Fabregas said:


> Me to
> 
> Got college in the morning at 8:30 and I agreed to stay up until 4am in the hopes of seeing something interesting tonight.
> 
> Last time ever.


thats bad for you, but we expected to much

WWE never exceeds expectations


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

really?? Again?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is coming out Finally damn it enough with those crap


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

FINALLY!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> thats bad for you, but we expected to much
> 
> WWE never exceeds expectations



Not watch Money in the Bank then?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Why would that segment make anyone want to order a PPV? Just curious.


It doesn't. They are doing more Orton/Barrett matches for Smackdown also.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RAW gets ROCKED

after 2 and a half hours...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Why would that segment make anyone want to order a PPV? Just curious.


It doesn't, but all they're really counting on is for people ordering for the Rock. No other thought has been put into this ppv.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

daryl74 said:


> i kinda agree with u.
> barrett puts on good matches with daniel bryan and rey mysterio, but his style does not work well with orton. so boring.


Both Barrett and Orton are slower paced, more hard hitting wrestlers, which is why they may be "boring" in some people's eyes and why they may not mesh so well.

Still, their match tonight was good and the one on SD was even better.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone who says "got college in morning" is clearly not enrolled in a college

Also...Hunico just experienced some initiation rites there.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my. They are giving him a 20 plus minute segment.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not watch Money in the Bank then?


ill change my words from never to mostly


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

FINALLY, what a terrible RAW, but the Rock Bottom with Rock's badass walk was awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FINALLY..........


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm curious how much wrestling time actually happened tonight. It can't be that much.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

TheRock316 said:


> thats bad for you, but we expected to much
> 
> WWE never exceeds expectations


They never met any expectations let alone exceeded any.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i remember when the WWE didnt have to advertise big superstar returns...my god the pop rock wouldve gotten tonight if he wasnt advertised would have blown the fucking roof off the place


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena movie :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

octagon888 said:


> Anyone who says "got college in morning" is clearly not enrolled in a college
> 
> Also...Hunico just experienced some initiation rites there.


Why not? I have college in the morning?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Rock should never have came back. Punk shouldn't be back from MITB. I feel this is an alternative reality to what should have happened. God damn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't see why we can't get a 10 minute singles match between two people that can work a match.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Way to make all the heels seem pathetic. 

I expect Miz and Truth to get destroyed tonight


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

in other news Rodgers is raping my fantasy team


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Why not? I have college in the morning?


I'm mostly just trying to be a pain.

But generally if someone is in college, they would say "I have class in the morning"


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

octagon888 said:


> Anyone who says "got college in morning" is clearly not enrolled in a college
> 
> Also...Hunico just experienced some initiation rites there.


I thought the same when Hunico got R.K.O.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Solid12 said:


> Rock should never have came back. Punk shouldn't be back from MITB. I feel this is an alternative reality to what should have happened. God damn.


The Survivor Series main event should be CM Punk in his first match back since MITB, defending the WWE Title against Cena with Rock as ref. That would be epic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't see why we can't get a 10 minute singles match between two people that can work a match.


nah that can't happen bro

clearly that michael cole challenge had more importance


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

How shame that they don't make 
Rock/Punk
Rock/Randy orton
..etc. segment


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRock316 said:


> ill change my words from never to mostly


Thank you


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> Me to
> 
> Got college in the morning at 8:30 and I agreed to stay up until 4am in the hopes of seeing something interesting tonight.
> 
> Last time ever.


Same here. I only did it for the Rock. Never before and never again!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

They're not the best tag team, they're no the most lethal tag team, or the most devastating tag team, or the most unlikely tag team, or the most dominant tag team...

... nah, they're the most charismatic tag team of all time.


Yep, glad to see the WWE still knows what it's doing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Tedious said:


> Why not? I have college in the morning?


Read his post a bit more carefully and you'll get a small laugh. 

Anyway, finally, Rock segment coming up! Hopefully it doesn't suck like the rest of the show.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Why not? I have college in the morning?


 Because no one gets up early for college/uni XD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh thank Jesus, finally what I tuned in for...


BRING ON THE FUCKING ROCK!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ladies and gentleman...please welcome.....(long period of awkward silence)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

octagon888 said:


> I'm mostly just trying to be a pain.
> 
> But generally if someone is in college, they would say "I have class in the morning"


Not in England haha.

INB4CRASH


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

PLEASE WELCOME WHO?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what happen to justin's mic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just announced the dude already.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

If I hear the word "electrifying" one more time...

The shit is staler than three week old milk.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow what a shit crowd


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Justin Roberts can do better than that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

not that big a pop really


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

is the please welcome necessary?? Just let the music hit, the pop is always better.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

octagon888 said:


> I'm mostly just trying to be a pain.
> 
> But generally if someone is in college, they would say "I have class in the morning"


no they don't, what are you talking about?

here in england people say they have college in the morning...

if i was going to university, i would say something like i have class in the morning


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great introduction..... Are you kidding me?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

great t-shirt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Come on punk come out and break his face in two. That would be the only feud justifiable.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Here we go. Save this shite, Rocky.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If he didn't come out earlier, I guarantee this crowd would be 3x louder.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Greatest of all time, finally.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

please welcome..................................................


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't believe how bad this show is. I can't believe someone can stand 3 hours watching this. I gave up after the Foley segment. I don't care if there's not a lot of wrestling...but atleast make the freaking segments interesting.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Boston crowd, freaking WAKE UP.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Er, what the hell? What a weak reaction.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta think Rock/Punk is coming. Punk has taken shots at Rock in the last year, and that'd be the setup. It'd also be outstanding to see those two mic workers go at it week to week

Then Rock would defend a title at WM, as opposed to challenging for one


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena, truth, miz to all appear for dat dark match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought The Rock would get a louder pop than that. Are they exhausted?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The Rock is pissed with the crowd me thinks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Santino got a bigger reaction than Dwayne.


also teleprompter at ringside :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

octagon888 said:


> I'm mostly just trying to be a pain.
> 
> But generally if someone is in college, they would say "I have class in the morning"


I'm in grad school. i say i've got work or I have college. So do many others in grad school/college. really they're interchangeable wordings


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i like when some posters say i can't watch this shit i'm off to bed, yet they are still online and and posting :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If Ya Smell What The Rock Is Cooking


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

JCarbo04 said:


> The Survivor Series main event should be CM Punk in his first match back since MITB, defending the WWE Title against Cena with Rock as ref. That would be epic.


agreed. Let Del Rio hold a fake title for a few months. What's the difference?


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> I thought The Rock would get a louder pop than that. Are they exhausted?


Pretty much, and no one gets the same pop after coming out a second time.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay the chants have begun! lol reaction getting better.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is up with the cheesy blue lighting?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I thought The Rock would get a louder pop than that. Are they exhausted?


no, when youre expecting him, its easier to not pop for him. I still think they shouldve just made this a two hour raw, not advertised him to high heaven, and watched the crowd tear the roof off the place when he came out without an introduction.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

the only time i turn on raw anymore is for the rock


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Good reaction now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wasn't expecting the pop to be that big anyways, people have been there for over 3 hours, I'm sure they're tired.
Nice cheering of his name though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They better pray that he turns this whole show around.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Those wondering why he got a weak reaction- it ALWAYS works this way. Nobody gets as big of a pop the 2nd time they come out in a night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's hometown cheering The Rock like nobody's business after booing Cena earlier in the night. 

Boston, I love you.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Crowd fell asleep 2 hours ago.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Gonna cry Rock?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He was already out, what did you expect with the "weak" reaction? 
He's still more over than 95% of the roster combined.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

alright better reaction now


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Shoulda done this in England tbh


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Now we know when The Rock woke up. And great, in the first three sentences, we got twitter references.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

morning tweet


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Rock is here and everyone is up on there feets. Wow seeing this live is different


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Rock's day sounds way more awesome than any of mine.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

"G.I Joe... that makes me mad"- Punk


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

nice boston accent 

great aim lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Rock is going to be a fantastic improvement on the Roadblock character in GI Joe.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who ISNT jealous of The Rock


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

good!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn, this shit is corny.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

There we go Boston. That's better.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the rock looks mad ripped


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Electric so far


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

What a difference live TV is. Already much better than that phoned-in taped promo.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Only the gifted few can own a crowd like the Rock.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The Rock awakens them.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fabregas said:


> no they don't, what are you talking about?
> 
> here in england people say they have college in the morning...
> 
> if i was going to university, i would say something like i have class in the morning



Ah I see.

Ocean-caused misunderstanding


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Everyone comes around to liking the Rock when he's live on the mic


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

teleprompter :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's the longest day ever!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> Damn, this shit is corny.


butthurt punk mark


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rock could sell a million downloads reading a phone book. He made his morning routine seem awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"THANK YOU ROCK!" 

Rock = Makes This Show Better. 

True story.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol at The Rock haters, I guess you are listening to a different show than me


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He really does have millions and millions.

"You're welcome!" :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is The Rock sweating already?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> the rock looks mad ripped


funny how no one will say "omg he must be roided up"...even though he looks almost as ripped as mason ryan.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Rock saved RAW tonight, that's why they're thanking him


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Is this gonna be 20 minutes of him putting himself over? I could do without.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

twitter-tainment. Oh great, Vince made up a term.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuckin twitter


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

how many times has twitter been mentioned today?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Rock!


lol


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

No Rock! not you too! No more Twitter talk!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder how many time the words Twitter and electrifying have been said in the last 3 hours


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

BOOTS TO ASSES CHANTS!!! FUCK YESSS!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Let the record show, that "#bootstoasses" is not trending


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not trending.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao and just like that, a new chant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And he lost me with Twitter.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm surprised The Rock agreed to all these twitter plugs. It's his time, not twitter.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Why can't anyone get the crowd to cheer like this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

boots to asses, U Serious


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

right now, boots to asses is not trending...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The Rock has so much crowd control. Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"BOOTS TO ASSES" 

He got them to chant THAT?!?! That's almost as good as when he got the crowd to chant "POPCORN FART!"


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

He's genuinely surprised at that chant. Good going, Beantown.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Rock controls the crowd like none other...WOW!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

a new chant now :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok Rock, can you sell the feud already?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ROCK.........c'mon son!
Stop with the twitter butt licking.


When was the last time a crowd chanted with a curse word:lmao:lmao


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Borias said:


> Is this gonna be 20 minutes of him putting himself over? I could do without.


good, then turn it the fuck off


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Who is going to appear?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> ROCK.........c'mon son!
> Stop with the twitter butt licking.
> 
> 
> When was the last time a crowd chanted with a curse word:lmao:lmao


I miss the holy shit chant so much


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz is cool as fuck

rock to get beat up and cena to make save


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

fed up with the twitterwhoring


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why don't they rename the show Monday Night Twitter? they put it more over than some of their talent.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Not even trending


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Green Light said:


> Lol at The Rock haters, I guess you are listening to a different show than me


More like he's been doing the exact same schtick each and every time he comes back and it's gotten stale. Yet even after five minutes of rambling and making absolutely no effort to promote his match or build up the event, all he's gotta do is whip out a catchphrase and the marks start to splooge.

And this is coming from someone who use to love The Rock. He's boring bro.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do some people here have a problem with twitter being mentioned on a telecast?

It's a very important, real part of the society right now. What good does it do anyone to pretend it doesn't exist?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Best entrance music in years.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> boots to asses, U Serious


who's the girl in the sig bro?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

miz swagged the fuck out in that purple.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> Why can't anyone get the crowd to cheer like this?


When they chanted a saying made by a Superstar? Night Of Champions, Christian, one more match.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Truth and Miz dont' belong on the same arena as The Rock.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> Who is going to appear?


miz and truth


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

never tell the crowed to not "what" you lol


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

The scary thing is these two guys are closer to Rock's crowd reaction than most anyone but Punk/Cena. But that is pathetic, frankly.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock get Rocked What a Joke lol R-truth is awesome


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> good, then turn it the fuck off


calm down fanboy, lol.


----------



## CENA APPROVED (Nov 15, 2011)

What's his obsession with social media? WTF!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This is Miz's childhood dream


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Boots to asses isn't trnding. Rock fail :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's where Rock shows these two twerps "What's up."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

boots to asses is on the rocks tee, oh god


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great. Now Awesome Truth is in the twitter-tainment. I swear, WWE is one step away from having every Superstar tweet during the show. It's going to happen.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

#really #really #really I think before long wrestlers will start referring to themselves as @ronkillings and stuff.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

octagon888 said:


> Why do some people here have a problem with twitter being mentioned on a telecast?
> 
> It's a very important, real part of the society right now. What good does it do anyone to pretend it doesn't exist?


This is true. As annoying as it is, If the WWE wants to stay some what relevant in today's society, they have to maintain a strong presence on twitter.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"But it isn't trending!" - Person who doesn't understand kayfabe.

Boots to Asses chant AGAIN.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is going so save Rock later.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Here comes Cena to ruin the segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey! Its vanilla boy lame version of Rock!


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

i really hope the rock buries miz and truth on the mic

dammit, now cena is gonna ruin this


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Crowd just died


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Love that "boots to asses" chants


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolute silence...I love it!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CENA TO TURN HEEL


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cena Rock in-ring again wowo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena is now in the same ring as the Rock. Everyone in the front row take cover for Cena spit!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Boots to asses, lol.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz is the size of one of Rock's biceps


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Patented water bottle to the skull coming up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fatcat said:


> Here comes Cena to ruin the segment.


wait this segment can get worse


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

And a new chant is born.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Makeup is funny to Cena. Great.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

dissention in the team..........who didn't see this coming.

Stand off to end the show between cena and rock, betting on that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao rock owning cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena:

1) You're on TV, all of you are probably wearing some kind of makeup. 

2) Do you really want to provoke your tag team partner while your opponents are standing there in the ring?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

oooh this is entertaining


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is about to be really awesome and hilarious isn't it?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL. Good one Rock.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That was good :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes cena and rock are gonna go hard at eachother


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena's lady parts needs to trend.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena's ohhhhhhhhhhhh face/lips is the best lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope to god that actually trends.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This just shows how much better RAW would be with a REAL top face for the heels to play off of....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lady-parts chant :lmao.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

People here criticize twitter mentions yet Rock is doing it the most, and they're eating it up..


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Kinda hard to chant that accurately.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Where's Miz when you need a "Really Rock, Really?"

Edit: And now we need a "Really Cena, Really?"


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Boots to asses now trending.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Mangina. LOL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh dear God I hope "Lady Parts" is chanted at Cena every week now. Oh dear God please!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

cena or rock are turning heel at SS...theres no way one of those doesnt happen.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

"what's puberty dad?"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH SNAP!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

bahahahahahahahaha

Cena is bringing it tonight :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

STOP WITH THE TRENDING SHIT!!!!!

We Want Punk


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Just turn god damn heel already cena


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And R-Truth is still standing there looking insane and twitchy. He's the best!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is so bad. Jesus fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Miz is delivering the best promo out of all these guys. He's stepping up.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

And thousands of kids worldwide are asking one question to their parents right now: "Daddy, what's a mangina?".


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Has R-Truth said anything yet?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena is spicy tonight. I likes it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao this is pretty bad


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

psx71 said:


> This is so bad. Jesus fpalm


butthurt punk marks, lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz is gold on the mic


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> STOP WITH THE TRENDING SHIT!!!!!
> 
> We Want Punk


hahaha. Made my night.


----------



## abraxas91 (Nov 5, 2011)

When did the rock started the boots to asses chant?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Johnny Ace to come out and get insane heat.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wow really going with this boots to asses chant


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look at Rocky go! 

He better Rock Bottom Cena!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still have no idea why The Rock hates Awesome Truth and think he shouldn't be in a match until Wrestlemania but.. fuck I love having him back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rock with dat walk


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BERRIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Who didn't see this coming. So exciting. Gosh, I'm so surprised.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

can someone plz make an O RLY pic of cena's face


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Miz doing better promos lately than IWC god CM Punk


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL! Damn right, Rocky. Cena will never see you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

u can't shee me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus...

I can't say I'm interested in Survivor Series at all unless Dolph does double duty and faces Ryder.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

And Rock and Cena just manhandled Awesome Truth like they were first graders.

CAN THEY CO-EXIST AND DEFEAT AWESOME TRUTH!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## N2L48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Rock just killstealed Cena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Rock is fucking epic.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

BOOTS TO ASSES is indeed trending.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

tonights show didnt do shit to me sadly, have a great night all.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Boots to asses trending. lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, so are Truth & Miz really a threat at all now? 

Cena kicks both their asses two weeks ago by himself. They barely beat him last week, and now Rock Cena dispose of them with minimal effort. Not much of a threat there.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What a fucking crock of an ending. Why the hell should we believe the Miz and Truth have a chance at winning at Survivor Series? All they've done is get their asses handed to them repeatedly.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

weak as fuck ending


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was pretty weak.
Something has to go down at SS. Awesome Truth has to win somehow.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Average night.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a Rock, Truth and Miz fan... but that was pretty........... Meh.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

RAW gets rocked = 3 hour RAW with 15 minutes of The Rock


----------



## DoctorDeuce (Aug 1, 2007)

you cant see me


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Boring episode overall.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That's it? Disappointing. But hey, Sunday better be good!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So.......yeah. Come see Rock and Cena bicker while they run through Awesome Truth like shit through a goose this Sunday. Only $50.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, WWE could you have at least let Awesome Truth get a punch in. Thanks to the Boston crowd, they made that segment ten times better.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

The boots to asses chant is awesome and should be used every time the fans want someone to kick someone's ass


other than that

what 

a

pile

of

shit

show


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

korndogg123 said:


> What a fucking crock of an ending. Why the hell should we believe the Miz and Truth have a chance at winning at Survivor Series? All they've done is get their asses handed to them repeatedly.


Punk has gotten his ass kicked by Del Rio repeatedly, why should we believe he can win?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miz really did deliver the best promo in that. 



> Miz doing better promos lately than IWC god Rock


Fixed and agreed.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome Truth will win. Either Rock or Cena will cost the team the match, or maybe even Foley will intervene. That tag team has looked pathetic the past few weeks, so there has to be some kind of redemption on Sunday.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What a waste.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Considering Rock basically finished both of them alone, and Cena accomplished the same thing two weeks ago, we are supposed to think that COMBINED, these two might have a problem?

Does WWE not realize that heels should at least be KIND OF threatening? It's so easy to predict the ending of RAW every week. Heels come out, talk trash, and then SLUGFEST HEELS GO FLYING OVER THE TOP ROPES AND RUN AWAY. Why can't heels start clearing out the ring now or something? Del Rio's demolition of Punk and Cena before HITC was one of the first times in a while (Mark Henry notwithstanding).


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Unless the US title match gets the go-ahead SS looks set to suck. Awesome Truth will be buried.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the rock and cena will lose on sunday
clearly one of them will turn on the other


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was a truly great ending. I can't wait for Wrestlemania.


Survivor who?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A boring and very trivial Raw. The ending was what I thought it was going be, Rock and Cena beat down Awesome Truth and still hate each other.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Punk has gotten his ass kicked by Del Rio repeatedly, why should we believe he can win?


the problem is that cena needs the rock to beat them. And Cena has beaten them by himself before... and the rock just did the same.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol cena's ladyparts trending too wtf Rock


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Awful show.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I felt really bad for Cena tonight. Seing his own hometown crowd not react to him and boo him all night was cringe worthy. I can't even imagine how embarassing it must've been for him.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cena's lady parts is trending :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They didn't really sell the match for me. Rock and Cena didn't even acknowledge their opponents in the ring... FAIL.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

gaco said:


> the problem is that cena needs the rock to beat them. And Cena has beaten them by himself before... and the rock just did the same.


Have you thought that maybe he's working with Awesome Truth and uses The Rock here to set him into a trap?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

best moment of the night was rock coming in, rock bottoming mick and leaving, didn't get as big a pop as i would think tho


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock has history in making people look good and putting stars over, I have no doubt in the world he'll do the same on Sunday at Survivor Series. Awesome Truth will win


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking forward to some Rock-Cena verbal sparring, shame it's going to wait till the RTWM.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

boots to asses is trending worldwide, 
Rock was unbelievable with that arrogant walk and look, just makes you think what he would have done to Cena without their pathetic protection, Rock = best walk in wrestling history, he was the definition of badass tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Cena's lady parts is trending :lmao



lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

the dark match is cena, orton ryder vs henry and awesome truth.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

HAHAHA #CenasLadyParts trending. So much win.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The best part of RAW by far was Cena and Rock ripping on each other.

And right now, Cena's Lady Parts....trending worlwide.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Green Light said:


> :lmao


The Rock is truly something amazing. Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao that's the power of The Rock.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing how Rock got both of those sayings to trend on twitter in minutes.


----------



## gaco (May 7, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Have you thought that maybe he's working with Awesome Truth and uses The Rock here to set him into a trap?


that's what I'm hoping for. A Cena turn... but I don't believe it'll happen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BOOTS TO ASSES!

I keep chanting that to myself, lol.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

:lmao is actually trending


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

After that Raw I'm back where I was in May of considering another break. It's a horrible time to stop but honestly I can't see anything in this product entertaining me other than Punk, Ryder and maybe Bryan if they book him well. I wanna say Ziggler is going to do well but I'm not even sure anymore.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Overall this RAW was ok. 

I liked the Rock stuff of coarse. The ending to RAW was good and I am a little more interested in seeing the main event. I would have been interested regardless because of the Rock being in the match. 

I enjoyed the Cena/Mick Foley This is your life segment. The Bull Buchanan part was funny and I loved the shockmaster reference. John Cena's father hating the crowd was funny. 

Sheamus vs Swagger was alright I guess. It was nice seeing Rhodes win tonight and his new theme is good. 

The rest of the show was just whatever. The build up they had for Del Rio/Punk did not get me more interested in the match. It should be a good match, but I am not particularly looking forward to the match. 

To me this RAW was a bit disappointing. I was expecting something a bit better than this. Plus we only have 5 matches for Survivor Series. One more match has to be added, but I don't know what could be added. There should be one more match because I don't want to have to sit through a Close to 20 minute Henry/Show match.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

blarg_ said:


> I felt really bad for Cena tonight. Seing his own hometown crowd not react to him and boo him all night was cringe worthy. I can't even imagine how embarassing it must've been for him.


lol, wait till mania. 

pretty pointless raw. why have a 3 hour raw and really not advance any mid card storylines?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why are people surprised those are trending? It's The Rock that said them after all.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

rock bottom mick foley was awesome,i love tonight raw 7/10


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This Raw(like many others before it) was atrocious, I dont even know why I bother watching again. What a waste of 3 hours, what was the point of the Michael Cole challenge if it had no pay off? Just stupid.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

No reason whatsoever for it to be a 3 hour Raw.

But the reason for it being so is simple, USA Network wanted it. If it was up to USA Network, Raw would probably be 3 hours every week.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brye said:


> After that Raw I'm back where I was in May of considering another break. It's a horrible time to stop but honestly I can't see anything in this product entertaining me other than Punk, Ryder and maybe Bryan if they book him well. I wanna say Ziggler is going to do well but I'm not even sure anymore.


wow 
Thought you where the biggest WWE mark since Winning.

Good to see you are actually human.

Show was bleh, could have missed out on the whole thing and nothing would have been must see but the last 15 minutes.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

That Raw was terrible

The show would be better if they had just ran it for two hours

I am completely burned out on the Rock and his promos have been terrible

He is being carried completely by nostalgia and Cena is exactly right about him never being there


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Miz and Truth have absolutely no heat going into this main event, they were booked to look pathetic this past few weeks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena's review of Raw:










Mainstream wrestling is in a bit of a funk right now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Having Mick Foley spend such a long time trying to put over Cena was pathetic. No one was buying it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> wow
> *Thought you where the biggest WWE mark since Winning.
> 
> Good to see you are actually human.*
> ...


:lmao

Positivity = MARK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz owned Rock and Cena, he was the best part of that segment.

Hopefully Cena turns heel at SS.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Delusional Positivity = MARK



Yup 8*D


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Rock left the ring early cuz he didn't wanna get his attitude adjusted again.

Yeah, I went there. Rocky lovers, come at me


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> The Rock left the ring early cuz he didn't wanna get his attitude adjusted again.
> 
> Yeah, I went there. Rocky lovers, come at me



Oh jeez.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Miz is completely right too

Everyone ignores any hard work that anyone else does because they want to see DA ROCK ramble for 15 minutes


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

oh gosh , people are saying that raw was terrible , wow that is so new 

RAW was GREAT people , stop over-analayzing shit just because your favourite wrestler didn't go over 

every wrestler today brought their A game , except for that slow turd mason ryan


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont give a shit about twitter or whats trending, this raw was fucking awful, RAW gets ROCKED with only 15 minutes of the rock? as much as a rock mark i am (or was) miz owned cena and the rock on the mic. I wish a cena heel turn would happen sunday but i have no hope for that, i dont even think cena is gonna turn heel at all to be honest.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> Miz is completely right too
> 
> Everyone ignores any hard work that anyone else does because they want to see DA ROCK ramble for 15 minutes


that's what happens when you are THAT over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rocky Mark said:


> oh gosh , people are saying that raw was terrible , wow that is so new
> 
> RAW was GREAT people , stop over-analayzing shit just because your favourite wrestler didn't go over
> 
> *every wrestler today brought their A game , except for that slow turd mason ryan*


Well if that's true then this company is in trouble.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

stadw0n306 said:


> Miz owned Rock and Cena, he was the best part of that segment.
> 
> Hopefully Cena turns heel at SS.


Nice to see someone I'm on the same page as in the sea of crazy Rocky marks on here. 

Honestly I'd love to say positive things about Rock and his segment, but everything, stuff I 100% agree/disagree with has been said by them already.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Really fucking dull show again. I might be with Brye on this, i'm generally a positive person and especially positive about wrestling, but my interest in the show is starting to wane quite a bit. It's really gone back to feeling like a chore watching it lately. If the results at SS don't show signs that change may be around the corner then i may just stop watching for a bit, if Punk wins the title plus Miz/Truth go over i think i'll be a lot more positive about the product


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Sadly enough, as entertaining I found The Rock, he didn't really help put over Awesome Truth. It was obvious at the end of RAW with Rock stealing the finisher on R-Truth that their match at SS is only about Rock and Cena trying to outdo each other which is sad.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Worst Raw of 2011. What crap. And can Miz and Truth just go to TNA now as their WWE careers are about done now after that burial. And AGAIN that idiot Cena and his smiling at the wrong times. His "buddy" Foley gets Rock Bottomed(which is his big finishing move) by the guy hes facing at Mania and he just looks down at him and laughs. Yeah,lets not help the guy or anything. Is that 'respect" or 'loyalty" he so preaches about?

And Orton made Wade look good again tonight. But could they have nade the finish of the match any more obvious when Barrett came out w/ his team?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The Rock is only over because HE IS NEVER THERE 

Him showing up for work is apparently worthy of a three hour special


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I know I shouldn't expect much from WWE in 2011, but I really hoped for more. 3 hours and not a single damn entertaining thing happened. Rock hitting Foley was about it. First of all Del Rio is beyond awful as WWE champion. Move on WWE, please. 

But most importantly...its like WWE knows Miz and Truth don't even belong in the same ring as The Rock and instead of trying to craft a good story that makes them look legit, they just go *fuck it* and assume people won't care. Its stupid and its an injustice to all 4 men involved in the match, AND the fans.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> The Rock is only over because HE IS NEVER THERE
> 
> Him showing up for work is apparently worthy of a three hour special


yeah .. the rock NEVER had the people chant his name and create new chants in an instant when he was a regular wrestler right ? 

sense the sarcasm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> oh gosh , people are saying that raw was terrible , wow that is so new
> 
> RAW was GREAT people , stop over-analayzing shit just because your favourite wrestler didn't go over
> 
> every wrestler today brought their A game , except for that slow turd mason ryan


Ok what was great about it.
HARD MODE: Don't mention the Rock


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> The Rock is only over because HE IS NEVER THERE
> 
> Him showing up for work is apparently worthy of a three hour special


Correction, The Rock has always been over. And no, this wasn't him showing up for work. This isn't his job.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> I know I shouldn't expect much from WWE in 2011, but I really hoped for more. 3 hours and not a single damn entertaining thing happened. Rock hitting Foley was about it. First of all Del Rio is beyond awful as WWE champion. Move on WWE, please.
> 
> But most importantly...its like WWE knows Miz and Truth don't even belong in the same ring as The Rock and instead of trying to craft a good story that makes them look legit, they just go *fuck it* and assume people won't care. Its stupid and its an injustice to all 4 men involved in the match, AND the fans.


well i kind of agree on the part that truth and miz should've went over tonight , it's common booking to make them look legit

but let's be honest how is that gonna make sense if they were took out by cena single hand two weeks ago ? 

i do see them going over at SS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alright well... my thoughts on Raw....

Everything sucked except:

1) Punk putting Cole in the Anaconda Vise
2) Rock hitting the Rockbottom on Foley
3) The energy and crowd during Rock's promo
4) Miz's promo during that final segment

Barrett/Orton didn't suck, and was a good match, but those 4 things I listed are far above it.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Was tonight's Raw terrible? Yes. But the Rock wasn't the reason why it was terrible, it's the lack of ideas, logic, entertaining characters, etc that made it terrible. 

The only people the crowd seemed excited for was Punk and Rock, and it's funny that those two guys are a big reason why many people came back to the product.

But as long as much of the show consists of Marella, Swagger, Morrison and other lame ass characters the show will suck moreso than it will excite.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Correction, The Rock has always been over. And no, this wasn't him showing up for work. This isn't his job.


This.

People still not getting this yet?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Ok what was great about it.
> HARD MODE: Don't mention the Rock


punk's promo and shutting cole 

foley's return 

ziggler's promo 

sin cara and kofi vs rhodes and hunico 

not saying that it was the best raw , but it wasn't bad like how you people make it be ..


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> yeah .. the rock NEVER had the people chant his name and create new chants in an instant when he was a regular wrestler right ?
> 
> sense the sarcasm


Yeah 

13 years ago when he was creative, given new constant fresh opponents to work with, and actually wrestled 

Now he just Tweets from home and calls Cena a fruity pebble

Him just being the Rock does not carry it for me 

I respect him for what he did but it is not going to make me find him entertaining when is phoning it in


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

stevefox1200 said:


> Yeah
> 
> 13 years ago when he was creative, given new constant fresh opponents to work with, and actually wrestled
> 
> ...


He's going to wrestle on Sunday, ya happy now?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Punk jobs again,just like at the last 3 PPV's. Why is he getting a shot at the belt? Great building up there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> This.
> 
> People still not getting this yet?



Apparently never. I could bet a million dollars that if The Rock decided to come back for one year and wrestle full time, they would bitch about him hogging the spotlight and say that he needs to leave and go film movies. Won't be long before Jericho gets the same "he's successful at something else besides wrestling, he sold out" treatment.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just re-read the past couple of pages, especially the pages during the whole Foley/Cena segment.

L.O.L. People thinking this is a segment for you to like Cena.. Lol haters gonna hate.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> Yeah
> 
> 13 years ago when he was creative, given new constant fresh opponents to work with, and actually wrestled
> 
> ...


This argument becomes more played out by the day. Especially after Sunday.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Cena still gets booed in his hometown.LOL.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> punk's promo and shutting cole
> 
> foley's return
> 
> ...


Some pretty shitty standards
Then again you are a fan of The Ro...........just kidding 8*D

That is like 30 minutes out of the 3hours that was great.
And the foley segment sucked until Rock showed up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> He's going to wrestle on Sunday, ya happy now?


And again at WM 28, and maybe even after that according to some reports. What more do you want?


----------



## DwayneRock94 (Nov 15, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Some pretty shitty standards
> Then again you are a fan of The Ro...........just kidding 8*D
> 
> That is like 30 minutes out of the 3hours that was great.
> And the foley segment sucked until Rock showed up.


I always wondered are you a closet rocky mark


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Just re-read the past couple of pages, especially the pages during the whole Foley/Cena segment.
> 
> L.O.L. People thinking this is a segment for you to like Cena.. Lol haters gonna hate.



Oh yea, the WWE(more importantly, Vince) really wanted us to dislike Cena even more in his own damn hometown less than a week before he teams with The Rock. Why else would we have the nice little video package and have his "little league coach" and B2 come out and have sour grapes with Cena. Why else would we have Cena's dad come out and claim that anyone who doesn't like Cena is a "loser" and say that we should like him because he works hard. Why else would Cena say for the millionth time that the WWE is his life and it's all that he's got if not to get some sympathy support for Cena. C'mon man. :no:


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

There was a lot more good stuff tonight than most recent nights, but that's mostly because of the extra hour & the fact many weeks have sucked.

The Rock's Twitter talk really ticked me off (as did the announcers'), but there's other places to discuss it.

Perhaps my favorite part was noticing Punk pulling Del Rio's leg tighter oer his own body; That beats selling the move any day!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TJChurch said:


> There was a lot more good stuff tonight than most recent nights, but that's mostly because of the extra hour & the fact many weeks have sucked.
> 
> The Rock's Twitter talk really ticked me off (as did the announcers'), but there's other places to discuss it.
> 
> Perhaps my favorite part was noticing Punk pulling Del Rio's leg tighter oer his own body; That beats selling the move any day!


lmao at Del Rio for doing the cross armbreaker on the wrong arm.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

where is the undertaker when you need him....


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

1] Any arm Del Rio does it on is the wrong one, especially as long as he incorrectly carries the belt.
2] Where is Undertaker? At home with Michelle, & I don't blame him... Especially since it would take him from now till WM to walk don the ramp. (If he returned now, the PPV would be called "Stay-Awake Series".)


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i was there, i was bored. kept waiting to get entertained, never happened.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

honestly TJChurch, i would rather watch undertaker creep very slowly at a snail's pace to the ring taking up to 20 minutes than watch this horrible shit nowadays.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> honestly TJChurch, i would rather watch undertaker creep very slowly at a snail's pace to the ring taking up to 20 minutes than watch this horrible shit nowadays.


I've watched a lot of horrible stuff lately, but they are usually mixed with good stuff intermittently. Undertaker would have to wrestle with the talent of Punk, Rock, Austin, & Orton at their primes combined to make it worth his entrance time.

Worse than that, perhaps, is it now seems to be only PPVs; At last a bad "Raw" is free.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What The Rock did tonight is much better than 2/5 Raw


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

That was the worst episode of Raw I've ever watched. It really made the 5/2 episode look like WM19.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*There is Not a Cornette Face Big Enough For Raw Tonight*

I mean, seriously.

Where do we even begin...

1. The "This is Your Life' segment was a poor rehash of the original back in 1999 with Rock and Mankind. It worked back then because Mick Foley was the hardcore legend with a heart of gold, trying to do something nice for the Rock to strengthen their tag team relationship, and Rock, being who he is, was seriously unimpressed. It worked so flawlessly because Rock, despite his many hilarious catchphrases, was a serious guy, and when put in a situation that wasn't serious, it was entertaining to see how he'd act. Almost like he was a fish out of water. Tonight was basically Cena sitting there being embarrassed because it took up 30 minutes of the show. Even the POINT of it...there WAS NONE. Foley was trying to bring Cena and Rock together...why?! The whole basis for this feud is that they don't like each other. What does burying the hatchet achieve? Why would we possibly want to see Cena and Rock get along? Why would Foley at all care? Back in the 1999, it made sense. It had relevance. Now, there isn't any. It was just 30 minutes of filler. And then Rock goes out, Rock Bottoms Mick, and then leaves. Later on, he refers to Mick as a great friend and that he loves him. So why exactly did he hurt him, then? He could have just gone out, told Mick to shut up, dissed Cena, done his huge promo then, and boom, they're done. But no, he attacked his good friend because he was trying to end the Rock/Cena friendship idea, meanwhile leaving Cena untouched. How exactly did any of these 30 minutes move the feud along? It didn't. Filler, filler, filler. And bad filler at that.

2. Jim Ross. I am...appalled, that a man who is widely considered the best commentator in the business, one of the greatest in history, a WWE Hall of Famer, has given so much of his life to the industry is constantly putting up with being humiliated. Furthermore, I'm shocked that they'd even consider humiliating him in the first place. I am so fucking sick of Michael Cole. He has drawn nothing but X-Pac heat from me ever since he became a heel. Let me explain something, Vince. When you have someone like Michael Cole commentating, his constant bitching and whining doesn't elevate the experience for those of us watching television. Its distracting and takes away from what's going on in the ring, which is apparently what we're supposed to be focusing on. Oh wait, sorry, this is an ENTERTAINMENT company now, not a wrestling company. Furthermore, where did this feud even COME from? Lawler and Cole hated each other at Mania, now suddenly Ross and Cole are in this big feud. It just happened. And then the look on JR's face when he had to parade around like some sort of circus clown, dancing and getting weighed. You could just tell how sickened he was. As was I. Not to mention it was a waste of time.

3. Miz and Truth. I've got this real moron thing I do, its called thinking. That's something the WWE really frowns upon, so I'm not a good fan. With that in mind, I really wonder: why exactly would I ever consider shelling out 40 bucks for Survivor Series? We've already established that Cena can beat Awesome Truth on his own, cleanly I might add. Rock has no point being there. And then when he was there...talk about getting buried, Awesome Truth is somewhere near the Earth's core right now. The fact that the Fed actually expects us to not only believe that Awesome Truth are worthy foes, but to pay to see them get their asses handed to them is just mind boggling. The only way I can see a modicum of good come out of this is if Awesome Truth win at Survivor Series, and we all know there's a better chance of Pete Rose getting into Cooperstown than there is of that. Besides, if they did win, the feud would logically continue, violating the "Never before, never again" tag line. They've just shit on Awesome Truth the past few weeks, after building them up to be these top threats to the company. If WWE had any common sense, they should have had Awesome Truth beat Cena and Rock to a pulp. I mean a bloodbath. Then people would buy the PPV because, gee, some legitimate heat was built up. As it is, tonight mainly went something like this: "The Rock vs John Cena!...oh and, there's a black guy and some other dude there, the Biz? I dunno something like that." Even when they were facing Rock and Cena down it was like they were ghosts. When Miz finally interjected, I was like "oh yeah, they're still in the ring...". Absolutely terrible.

4. The Rock. This is wrestling. I love the Rock. I don't tune into wrestling to listen to the Rock talk about boring, uninspired bullshit like Twitter. I swear, I was going to scream if he mentioned it one more time. I think Twitter is a colossal waste of time (so is Facebook, I'd prefer to, I dunno, just go out and actually meet up with someone or even call them). I'm perplexed as to why Twitter is as popular as it is. Furthermore, I'm at a loss as to why the WWE is so fucking concerned about it. "Oh we're not trending on Twitter!" Even the updates of what's trending on Twitter on the bottom of my screen. I give as much a shit about what's happening on Twitter as I do about the dump I took before dinner. It has no place on a show that's allegedly about wrestling. Rock's constant mentioning about how he'd be trending and talking about how he was filming this movie...I'm watching to see the Rock wrestle. You know, his previous profession? Why is it all I'm hearing about is stuff not related to wrestling? Now at least some old Rock stuff was thrown in, but its like he's turned into this bastard version of his former self. "It doesn't matter what you think!" Now, its all about what critics, Twitter followers and the rest of the adults using technology designed for tweens (god I HATE that word) think. "Know your role and shut your mouth!" Now we're getting "I love you's", "this is Dwayne talking", and constant appeasement of the fans. God Rock, what the hell happened to you?

5. Randy Orton. Or as I like to call him, the John Cena of Smackdown. Hunico has only been with the company how long, a couple months at most? And yet Orton, after getting a pummeling from Barrett, and hell, actually making someone else look good that's not himself, has to get that last word in, despite the beating he'd already taken, by putting the final nail in Hunico with the RKO. Its a behavior I've seen before in other athletes. To name a few, Shawn Michaels, Hulk Hogan, etc. They may get beaten, but either immediately, or in the short term future, they'll get the final word in, at someone else's expense, when all it does is build up the person who is absolutely the last one who needs it. Enough of this shit, I hope Orton dislocates his shoulder again and gets put in the shelf for a few months. Maybe he'll come back as someone a bit more interesting, not to mention humble.

6. Mason Ryan. Of all people to be getting a push to bigger and better storylines, he's in the bottom percentile. Anyone, ANYONE but him deserves what he's getting. Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, even Santino. Get him off of my TV.

7. Cena vs Rock. Clearly the #1 priority of the company right now, I'm thinking the WWE is panicking. "Oh shit, Wrestlemania is in a few months and we haven't done anything to hype Cena and Rock." So they're throwing this crap together. Not only is it nonsensical and poorly done, but it takes away from everything else. Aside from Awesome Truth being more forgotten than Perry Saturn, there is so much talent on the show that is simply dwarfed and shoved aside in favor of this. And I wouldn't mind it if what we were getting was actually worth it. Look at 1998. Owen Hart was still in the midcard, and he was such an amazing talent. However, he was put to the side in favor of Austin vs McMahon. In that situation, its ok because even though Owen was incredible in the ring, Austin vs McMahon was so epic that it was justified in being in the main event. This bullshit we're being spoon fed is abysmal. I look forward way more to Zack Ryder, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger and whatnot than to this. And then there was that exchanged which actually had Cena use the word man-gina. God, his mic work has deteriorated so much...

8. CM Punk. I love Punk. I think he's a breath of fresh air into an industry that has become way too stale. However, he's gone from being the voice of the voiceless to a neutered version of his former self. Not 5 months ago, he was trying to bring about a revolution in this industry. He had captivated the audience and people were so enamored with him. Then what happened? He was rushed back because the Fed forgot they had no main event for Summerslam, thrown into a feud with Kevin Nash that somehow culminated with him fighting Triple H, and now he's just sorta...there. Punk is amazing on the mic, but his comments about Johnny Ace and inside remarks are getting a bit weary because of how often he pulls them out. It was huge when he was doing it originally, but now whenever he talks its like a routine. Sit there, listen to bullshit, make some amusing faces, destroy someone on the mic. My God, he's even started ATTACKING people! The whole beauty with Punk is that words are the weapon. He doesn't need to fight you, he's won the verbal war and embarrassed you. So what happened tonight? Laryngitis informed him of his match, Punk looks dismayed, Cole starts antagonizing him and what does Punk do? Resort to physical violence in the form of a headbutt, followed by the Anaconda Vice...after Cole had gotten the better of him. And the same thing happened after Del Rio seemingly got the better of him in their promo LAST week. Is this bizarro world? No one should be getting the better of Punk when he's far and away your best mic worker. They're burying him at what he's good at. Let me repeat that. Alberto Del Rio, last week, actually won a war of words against Punk that resulted in Punk attacking him. Its pretty textbook-unless you're one of a very few wrestlers, if you get embarrassed on the mic, that's when you use your fists. You couldn't win verbally, so you can win physically. Some wrestlers like Austin or vintage Rock would win the war of words and then immediately follow up with an attack, which is part of what made them so awesome. Punk's character is much more of a catalyst. He uses his words to such effect that his opponent will attack him. But when Punk is doing the attacking like tonight or last week, he's lost in the promo battle, and that shouldn't be happening.

9. Brodus Clay. You heard Laurinaitis-sorry, but its just not a good night for your huge debut that we promised already last week. The Rock is coming back and you'll just get overshadowed. That's right, Johnny Ace has pretty much just told us that we shouldn't care about this beast that they've been hyping for I don't know how long. He'll destroy anything and everything. He'll be the next big star. But don't debut him tonight, because other bigger and better things are going on, and people won't really care because of that. OK...so why exactly should we care when he DOES show up? As far as I'm concerned, they've killed him before he's even showed up.

As far as I'm concerned, the Fed is a disaster right now. I never thought I'd live to see the day when the WWFE was in such bad shape, but here we are. The positives of tonight? Well, Kevin Nash was good. He came out and buried Santino to get himself over...standard for Nash, I'd say. And it worked-beating up a midcard babyface is a good way to bring heat on yourself, and Nash did that. Hunico and Cody vs Kofi and Sin Cara was very entertaining as well. That's pretty much it. 15 decent minutes out of 3 hours...there's rough times ahead, friends.


----------



## DwayneRock94 (Nov 15, 2011)

Azuran said:


> That was the worst episode of Raw I've ever watched. It really made the 5/2 episode look like WM19.


I totally agree that rip off this is your life segment was the drizlling shits


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The only part of the show that really stood out to me as a major positive was obviously The Rock. It was awesome seeing him in the last segment. I don't think bitching out Awesome Truth because it seems like the only way they are going to win are if Rock & Cena turn on each other and even then it looks like one of them could still take them both out. But still, I loved listening to Rock on the mic. There's no one around quite like him. 

The "This is Your Life" segment was funny, but only because it made Cena into even more of a bitch than before, lol. I was sitting there thinking "Wow, did Cena just get owned by Bull Buchanan?". What made The Rock "This is Your Life" work so well originally was Rock being a complete asshole to everyone that came out and shooting them down left & right. This one, it was just Cena getting put down and humiliated, which was funny for me, but probably doesn't make Cena look at all that good in comparison to Rocky, but hey. It was cool seeing Mick Foley too. 

The Michael Cold Challenge....could have been worse. JR dancing was funny, I guess, but I seriously have absolutely no interest in a feud between announcers and I don't know why they keep pushing it with the Cole character. Its seriously been almost a year since they started this and its gone beyond my patience. 

And CM Punk...I'm not really sure how to put this but part of my problem with him now is that he feels like he's a part of the system he was fighting against a few months ago. Why were there no interactions between Punk & Rock? I mean its the first time they've been in the building together since Punk started his crusade and he's talked plenty of smack about The Rock, so why not follow up on that? Now, he's just another interchangable babyface. He beats up Michael Cole & gets put intot he same formulaic feuds as everyone else. Its really disappointing. 

Everything else on the show was meh. Nothing terrible, but nothing memorable either.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> After Raw tonight in Boston, the dark main event match was Randy Orton, John Cena and CM Punk defeating Mark Henry, The Miz and R-Truth.
> 
> Fans kept chanting for Zack Ryder so CM Punk ran to the back and brought Ryder into the match.


Dunno if that is posted yet. Like him or not you have to hand it to Ryder, he has managed to make himself one of the most over guys on the roster


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Azuran said:


> That was the worst episode of Raw I've ever watched. It really made the 5/2 episode look like WM19.


can we clarify which raw this is thats being talked about? may 2 or feb 5th? ffs


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> can we clarify which raw this is thats being talked about? may 2 or feb 5th? ffs


In America, it's month/day. So May 2.

Plus, feb 5 would be a saturday.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i know some people will disagree with me but in the long run i think rock being back is gonna hurt the wwe more than it helps it...look at the shows when rock isnt there. it just feels stale, lack of star power, boring etc...yes i understand rock being back is good for business now and for wrestlemania but honestly i think rock right now is covering up a much bigger problem in the wwe which is a boring, lethargic,lack of good ideas , and just an overall thin roster that is lacking star power since wwe hasnt build anybody up properly besides for punk in god knows how long.

i also find it unfair how wwe is relying on names from the past such as rock, triple h coming back recently , foley being back now, nash , and booker t returning to the ring soon but in tna when they do these type of things they get killed for it . people have to be fair about it and if tna gets killed for it then wwe should as well ...


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> i know some people will disagree with me but in the long run i think rock being back is gonna hurt the wwe more than it helps it...look at the shows when rock isnt there. it just feels stale, lack of star power, boring etc...yes i understand rock being back is good for business now and for wrestlemania but honestly i think rock right now is covering up a much bigger problem in the wwe which is a boring, lethargic,lack of good ideas , and just an overall thin roster that is lacking star power since wwe hasnt build anybody up properly besides for punk in god knows how long.
> 
> i also find it unfair how wwe is relying on names from the past such as rock, triple h coming back recently , foley being back now, nash , and booker t returning to the ring soon but in tna when they do these type of things they get killed for it . people have to be fair about it and if tna gets killed for it then wwe should as well ...


All of the above.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> they step on a scale and who ever weighs less wins.




i knew it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought the show was pretty good....I enjoyed most of it. Marked out for all the Rock bottoms lol.

Im actually interested in just about every match on the card(other than the divas, of course).

Team Orton vs Team Barrett
Henry vs Show
Punk vs ADR
Rock/Cena vs Awesome truth


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

why did the rock put the rock bottom on mick foley? and just walk out? *confused* as hell. worst raw show ever.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

doughboy123 said:


> why did the rock put the rock bottom on mick foley? and just walk out? *confused* as hell. worst raw show ever.


did you watch the closing promo? because he said he couldnt take the hot garbage foley was saying about cena. and this wasnt the worst raw ever cmon


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lulz at the "WURST RAW EVAR!!!!1111" posts. It wasn't even the worst Raw of the month so far.

That said though, even as one of the most positive people on here(or a "WWE MARK LULZ" as the highly intelligent posters put it), this was definitely a disappointing show.

Miz and Truth's booking is only somewhat acceptable if they win on Sunday. Otherwise...what the fuck?

CM God's promo at the start of the show and Rocky's promo(DAT ENERGY) were the highlights of a pretty mediocre show.

However, it was still better than the offerings of the last two weeks, though that's not saying much at all.

I lol'd pretty hard at Cena getting booed in his OWN HOMETOWN. :lmao

Oh, and ZOMG DEY SED BITCH AND MANGINA, TEH ATTEHTEWD ERA IZ BAC!


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

This was actually a really good show. A crowd that is so into it makes so much difference.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

Seeing Foley hop out of the limo and Rocks closing promo were the only good things about the show. Foley and Rock make the rest of the roster so bad it's depressing really.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Hated the opening segment. I'm sick and tired of seeing announcers feud with each other. I'm sure Jim Ross doesn't want any part in this. Of course, this feud is probably done for the viewing pleasure of one Vince McMahon.

-Hunico and Cody Rhodes defeat Sin Cara and Kofi Kingston. I think Kofi is going to job out until his tag team partner Evan Bourne returns from his suspension. I'm still shocked that Bourne gets in trouble while a big muscled freak named Mason Ryan is still roaming around.

-Vickie and Dolph Ziggler got themselves some good heat. I'm really liking Ziggler now. He sounds confident on the mic and doesn't need Vickie anymore. The short match with Mason Ryan was lame. I'm not impressed with this guy at all. He looks so slow and his facial expressions are so weird.

-Mick Foley gives John Cena his own "This is Your Life" segment. It might've sounded good on paper but the execution was not as funny as the original. I marked out seeing the old clip of Cena rapping in his original gimmick with Bull Buchanan though. This segment was all filler though and thank god The Rock came out to end it.

-Sheamus defeats Jack Swagger and Kelly Kelly defeats Natayla. Blah.

-Alberto Del Rio and Mark Henry defeats CM Punk and Big Show. I swear, CM Punk is a shell of his rebel self that we saw during the summer. I am not liking this at all. This is what happens when you turn someone face. Good job WWE. I doubt Del Rio is losing the title to Punk this Sunday too.

-Team Barrett and Team Orton got into a big brawl with Hunico feeling the wrath of Orton's RKO. Poor guy.

-Rock and Cena traded great jabs at each other. But I swear, Rock seems like he's at another level compared to Cena and Awesome Truth. Miz held his own on the mic though. But "Team Bring It" was able to get the best of both of them and I still don't see why The Rock is needed to help out Cena. I mean, Cena already beat them a few weeks ago. My feelings are mixed about all this...

PS-Where the hell is Brodus Clay? He's been heavily promoted lately and still, no re-debut.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone who thought Rock's closing promo was a show highlight needs to check the definition of that word.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ending segment saved this show from being one of the worst ever.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

downloaded this and watched the first hour 

i want my GIG of downloaded back


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Horrible horrible Raw no build up to survivor series traditional 5 v 5 match , Barret's team out in like 5 seconds, Rock and Cena being supers and all no build up to their tag match the only good thing is Alberto and Henry over their opponents in SS, now im not saying that if Team Barret or Awesome Truth came over their SS opponents it would be a lot better, but ffs give them some credibilty I mean the confrontation at the end was sooo one sided not even a back and fourth and this also goes for Team Orton, where is the finishers after finishers build up anyways enough rant *as R-Truth said "Raw gets Rocked, what a joke"*, now that's the Truth

PS Jonah Hill hosting Raw hoping for an F Bomb


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

That was the best Raw i have seen for about 2 years -
-It had the rock
-Mick Foley
-The Rock
-Cena getting booed at home
-The Rock
-Cena clearly not in the same league as the rock on the mic
-3 Rock Bottoms and not a stupid AA or STF in sight

Perfect


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

What was the point of having Ryder asking to sign his petition when early in the show was announced that Ziggler will be in the 5man SS match?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The best moment of Last night Raw
- The Rock Rock bottom Mick Foley which was really unexcpect,very excited


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

unquestionably The Most Charismatic Superstar in WWE history...


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

-Extra- said:


> What was the point of having Ryder asking to sign his petition when early in the show was announced that Ziggler will be in the 5man SS match?


Because their is life after Survivor Series.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Because their is life after Survivor Series.


Petition was meant for SS esp. since it's in NY. 

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
No match for me at Survivor Series in NYC? #manhattanscrewjob


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> unquestionably The Most Charismatic Superstar in WWE history...


Randy savage > The Rock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Marked so hard when Rock, Rock bottomed Mick Foley, man that was hilarious. :lmao and LOL @ Cena's father, dude is better then Morrison on the mic.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thoughts

I love Mick Foley and the idea of him playing peacemaker was a very good idea. But the execuction of it and the this is your life segment were pretty bad and further enphasized how far behind Cena is in terms of interaction and mannerisims compared to The Rock. 

People love Ryder, I mean they really fucking do, like wow how far has he risen from the start of this year. Who would of thought.

It really says alot that Cena got more of a negative reaction then Miz and Truth did in his HOME TOWN. It wasnt like the normal kind of boo's Cena gets either, it had the element of hate and venom in it ulike most times when people just chant Cena sucks for a laugh. Really awkward atmosphere when Cena was out there. Something needs to happen with his character sooner ot later.

Mason Ryan, nobody cared.

CM Punk, everybody cared. He outpopped Orton. Punks going places.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> unquestionably The Most Charismatic Superstar in WWE history...


fixed


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HOLY CRAP SHEAMUS VS JACK SWAGGER. :mark: THANK YOU WWE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Marked so hard when Rock, Rock bottomed Mick Foley, man that was hilarious. :lmao *and LOL @ Cena's father, dude is better then Morrison on the mic.*


And this surprises anyone? Morrison with a microphone is the pro wrestling equivalent of Rick Perry during a presidential candidate debate.

Cena's dad had more charisma than Mason Ryan, Ezekiel Jackson, John Morrison, David Otunga, Michael McGillicutty and all of the divas on the WWE payroll now that Maryse is gone combined and multiplied by 10.

You can see where Cena got "it" from.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Usual "WORST RAW EVA!!!!!111" bitchfest in here I see...

The show wasn't terrific by any means, but I wouldn't say it was terrible either. The Rock was great, as per usual. Although "This Is Your Life" was awful, Cena being booed heavily in his home town, despite Mick trying to put him over repeatedly, made it somewhat entertaining, plus the Rock Bottom at the end was hilarious. Del Rio getting the "last laugh" over Punk before the PPV, suggests he might be winning on Sunday, but I won't get my hopes up, a dirty win for Del Rio and the feud continuing seems more likely.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Miz and Truth's booking is only somewhat acceptable if they win on Sunday. Otherwise...what the fuck?


*THIS.*


I'm still holding out hope that a double-cross will occur leading to Awesome Truth doing their Double-Finisher-Combo on Either Rock or Cena to get the win.....


I'll be praying 'till this weekend....


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> unquestionably The Most Charismatic Superstar in WWE history...


He's not on Hogan level.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Pillzmayn said:


> He's not on Hogan level.


Yea Hogan's movies made so much more money than the Rock's movies


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> unquestionably The Most Charismatic Superstar in WWE history...


Everyone went nuts when JoMo pushed Ziggler back to the generic FCW monster...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Pillzmayn said:


> He's not on Hogan level.


of course he's not .. he passed that level a long time ago 

hogan constantly tarnishing his image didn't help much either 

face it .. in 2011 hulk's irrelevant


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Pillzmayn said:


> He's not on Hogan level.


Yea Hogan's films were so much better and made far more money than the Rock's lol.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW. Prediction for Survivor Series - Awesome Truth win after Cena FU's The Rock, leading to The Miz pinning The Rock.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bizarre RAW. The ending promo was enjoyable obviously, because of The Rock bringing it as usual and the added "attitude" (Cena saying mangina, wow...).

It is very odd how they apparently put on shitty segments _ON PURPOSE_ and then make fun of it later on. What's the thought behind this? I really wonder.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

wtf is up with this forum? that was the best raw in about 2 months.. it was amazing but there was some great parts, alot of good parts, big stars and a hot crowd. 

most weeks i skip through the show in about 20 minutes. this week i actually watched a good deal of it, it was good.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

not a terrible Raw, but was nothing special, esp. when it was the last before SS
- Cole Challenge, Michael Cole in general
- Twitter references
- Awesome Truth lost credibility (if they had any)
- The Rock's Twitter references
- Ryder not having a match on Raw and losing the opportunity to face Ziggler at SS
- Kevin Nash being a wreck in ring and on the mic

+ The Rock was actually there
+ Mick Foley
+ CM Punk
+ John Cena
+ Santino & Ryder having 2+ segments
+ John Cena sr.

+/- This is your life segment, seemed predictable but was fun anyways
+/- Bull making a cameo, but not saying "Booyah"

@thecurthawkins
Good to see that RAW kicked off with 2 fiery young go-getters. #RawGetsRocked


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy shit did Jonah Hill get AIDS?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

JCarbo04 said:


> Then why did they announce him as such? Idiot.


They announced him as Guest Star. They don't do guest hosts anymore. They just have a celebrity do a comedy bit and then leave now.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Man Cody sure "gained" alot of muscle mass on that UK tour didnt he?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

John Cena Sr was the best thing about Raw last night.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I haven't been watching Raw at all over the last few months but I downloaded this show since I'm going to Survivor Series and thought it was awesome. The Foley/Cena segment was hilarious. I burst out laughing at the "overly emotional video package" and the guests they brought in were awesome. Bull Buchanan was the fucking man and Cena Sr. was even more the fucking man. When Foley went for a hug and got a Rock Bottom I laughed some more. I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

Did Orton FINALLY shave his beard?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes he did and Im sure gingermadman is in mourning.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Randy probably realised his grey hairs were more visible


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re-watching the ending promo Miz Truth & Rock were great but this is a recurring theme of Cena coming out and dragging a segment down. When Truth said "Raw gets rocked...what a joke" he actually got some good heat for that, and Miz while his serious voice can sometimes border on goofy he also had some good lines as well. What's sad is the entire time Rock's facial expressions gave off the vibe that Miz & Truth should be taken seriously, yet for the past few weeks they've booked it so that you can't see them as threats. I really wish someone would tell Cena(HHH)that smiling like an idiot while your opponent makes threats is not good for business.*


----------



## HEELWrestling (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't remember the last John Cena antagonist who didn't do the "You Can't See Me".

Rock, Miz, Truth, Punk, Del Rio, Orton, Barrett... Heh.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it was a terrible raw, i was there. the crowd was electric at the beginning, but they did what they could to kill that by giving us garbage and more garbage. it's funny how much less of a reaction del rios got last night compared to the raw i was at in july, nobody cares about him anymore, and he's champ now lol. just get rid of him. only thing that was sort of interesting was the last segment, even that was ehh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ people shitting hard on Rocks performance, he was still electrifying, and it's obvious that Rock brings out the best in Cena because that bitch slap trending comment was hilarious. LOL

Great Raw imo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sat through pretty much all of Raw in 2009. I didn't make it through last night's Raw. This seems meaningful in some silly way.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-:lmao Hunico not coming out to any reaction. Boston doesn't watch Smackdown then I guess. 
-This is your life. Marked.
-HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ROCK BOTTOM MY GOD THAT WAS FUCKING HILARIOUS
-Mark Henry is a beast. The whole atmosphere changes when he enters the arena.
-So Orton finally shaved. Now shsve your head.
-Rock looks so lean now.
-excellent promo at the end


Thoroughly enjoyed RAW.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The ratings thread for tonight has the potential to be something epic in a bad, yet funny way.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> -So Orton finally shaved.


:sad:

I just got used to it


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So who is Jonah Hill?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> Yea Hogan's movies made so much more money than the Rock's movies


Who cares about movies lol. It's about the wrestling world. When non-wrestling fans talk about wrestling they talk about Hogan, not Austin or Rock.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Boy was RAW snoozefest last night.

When RAW is hyped a shitload, 9 out of 10 times it disappoints.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Pillzmayn said:


> Who cares about movies lol. It's about the wrestling world. When non-wrestling fans talk about wrestling they talk about Hogan, not Austin or Rock.


*Hogan is the face of wrestling no question but non wrestling fans only know Hogan Austin & Rock because they were so legendary, it seems like you're speaking out of hate instead of logic and btw non fans know Rock as Dwayne Johnson.*


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

sideon said:


> *Hogan is the face of wrestling no question but non wrestling fans only know Hogan Austin & Rock because they were so legendary, it seems like you're speaking out of hate instead of logic and btw non fans know Rock as Dwayne Johnson.*


I don't think that you're right here. 
Almost everyone knows the name ''Hulk Hogan''. People know ''The Rock'', but if you ask a non wrestling fan, than I don't think they will come up ''The Rock''. And I think that A LOT of people have never heard of Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting more and more sick of how they make Del Rio win matches, he always win a match with someone else intervening... I could like him more if he wins because he is wrestling, not because his slimy ring announcer helps his ass out again or like last night on RAW, Mark Henry slammed Punk and Rio took credit again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> So who is Jonah Hill?


A funny motherfucker. I'm not sure how he is now cause the last movie of his I saw he was well, still fat. He looks kinda weird with the cropped hair, but I hope he's retained the awkward high school kid vibe that makes him so hilarious.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe Jerry Lawler actually said that "Get Him to the Greek" starring Jonah Hill was one of his all time favorite films. If that's the case, then Jerry, you have terrible taste.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm watching the Raw replay, wow Mick Foley on RAW? AWESOME!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I believe Jerry Lawler actually said that "Get Him to the Greek" starring Jonah Hill was one of his all time favorite films. If that's the case, then Jerry, you have terrible taste.


That's just promoting. ~___~

He's not gonna say something like "That guy does shitty movies".


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He also said WWE 12 was his favourite videogame. So.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watched raw on YouTube. It's so much different. I was there live and the place was loud and crazy and at watching it feels different cuz it's not as loud. Dark match was great hoped Rock would wrestle cuz I heard he was gonna.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Zack Ryder looks like an idiot the way he's buried in his gimmicks and clothing all the time. Looks like an overdone Christmas tree.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Hilarious Rock bottom on Mick, totally didn't see that coming


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I believe Jerry Lawler actually said that "Get Him to the Greek" starring Jonah Hill was one of his all time favorite films. If that's the case, then Jerry, you have terrible taste.


P. Diddy was the only funny thing in the movie


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Wasn't feeling the Rock promo last night, but it was much much better than his previous promos and is probably the only thing that keeps me interested in Survivor Series.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

I never realised how small Stryker is (Or how big Awesome Truth are)


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Ziggler is the man. I hope he is the sole survivor in front of that NY crowd. Still not ordering.

That guy is the best dam thing going. Even JR said it. 

The show was boring imo. Rock's promo was ok. 3 hours felt soooo long last night :/


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Decent show, awesome to see foley back. Rock was great, reason why i love him. But man the rock has gotten bigger. Hes HUGE, ripped and its all muscle, hes never been that huge from what i remember. But without a doubt hes in awesome shape, the best hes ever been in.I hate when people saying hes taking steroids, its just all his hard-working in the gym.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If Ziggler isn't the WWE champion at least twice by this time next year something is wrong. He's becoming one of the only things of interest anymore.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

omaroo said:


> Decent show, awesome to see foley back. Rock was great, reason why i love him. But man the rock has gotten bigger. Hes HUGE, ripped and its all muscle, hes never been that huge from what i remember. But without a doubt hes in awesome shape, the best hes ever been in.I hate when people saying hes taking steroids, its just all his hard-working in the gym using "Dietary Supplements from GNC".


FIXED.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> If Ziggler isn't the WWE champion at least twice by this time next year something is wrong. He's becoming one of the only things of interest anymore.


Why give it to him twice when he can just have it for twice as long as Miz had it for? He deserves a long reign and not a couple of cheap nobody gives a crap about, reigns.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Why give it to him twice when he can just have it for twice as long as Miz had it for? He deserves a long reign and not a couple of cheap nobody gives a crap about, reigns.


I have to wonder what this has to do with the show... Outside of the fact that a Ziggler Heavyweight reign might be the only thing worse than some of the recent segments.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ziggler has been very consistent with his mid card title reigns, and has provided quality matches. Not only is his consistency on point, but he is improving on his mic skills. At some point he is gonna have to lose Vickie, but until then he it looks like he is taking time to try and build his promo skills and delivery.


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Seriously, is anyone discussing last night's show?

Why don't you create a new thread called something like, "Why Ziggler should be Heavyweight Champion". Then, when you're the only one posting in it, or it gets locked without reason like a thread I started did, you'll see the truth.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

We discussed last nights show.......last night.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It would get locked because there has already been countless amounts of Ziggler fan boating threads already. My comment was just asking a question towards the person I quoted and was wondering what he would think about it, no need to get flustered about it.


----------



## HawthornFC (Nov 4, 2011)

As much as The Rock pisses me off, Part time wrestlers only hanging around for pay days. I cant hate him. i try my hardest and i've got no more hate for him. makes me miss Raw before 2004... he proves to use how shit wrestling really is today.
He could trade places without anyone on raw except for Punk/Triple h/Miz and i wouldn't complain for a second.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Some thoughts on this past RAW*

1.) Michael Cole should become a manager instead of being commentator. He's a heat magnet.

2.) J.R's dancing made my year.

3) Santino's segment with Ryder was actually pretty good and was probably the only time I actually genuinely enjoyed something he did. 
I also love how he pronounces "John Cena"

4.) Cody Rhodes' is doing everything right presently. Love the new theme music and him getting rid of the mask.

4.5) CrossRhodes could become a super over finishing move. It has a great setup and you actually heard quite a distinctive amount of "ooh's" when he locked it in on Kofi

5.)Ziggler has amazing mic skills, he just needs to use it to gain heat.

6.) Looks like John Morrison is due for a push yet again as he fed Mason Ryan Dolph Ziggler to dismantle.

7.) Mick Foley's "This is your life" segment brought back some great memories, but it really showed how badly Cena's character needed to change. And the constant sucking up to the crowd and to Cena was absolutely vomit enducing.

8.) The Rock Rock Bottom-ing Foley was a pretty bad ass return entrance.

9.) You have a big problem when you're not able to gain any heat even after assaulting one of the company's biggest stars (CM Punk) 2 minutes before your entrance

10.) How did Kevin Nash not tear his quad jumping off the ring apron onto the floor?

11.) Rock can repeat as many catchphrases as he wants, but damn it. He's still got it.
Greatest crowd controller. Ever.

12.) As a Twitter user, WWE has made me despise Twitter.

13.) Loved how Rock refused to even glance at Cena during the promo segment.

14.) Cena has to stop with the sarcasm and the stupid faces. 

15.) Rock schooled Cena by stealing his spotlight


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Some thoughts on this past RAW*

There's a discussion thread for this stuff hey?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/585300-official-raw-discussion-thread-11-14-3-hour-show.html


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Some thoughts on this past RAW*

Haha, John Chena.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Is that John Cena off-camera in your sig?


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

This show just proved one thing Rock>Cena/CM Punk period, not even argumented needed for it.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Good raw!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

raw Good


----------



## TJChurch (Oct 7, 2011)

Villalltheway said:


> This show just proved one thing Rock>Cena/CM Punk period, not even argumented needed for it.


Except for the fact it's not true... Give Rock a break due to all the time he's spent away.

The show was good, but not enough to warrant 3 hours.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

awesome show can't wait to see Cena turn


----------



## HawthornFC (Nov 4, 2011)

watched raw again, so much better after 9 beers


----------

